# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  UK FUT with D Krishnan Ziering

## leemanuel

Hi all

I've been a member for a little while and am now taking the plunge and going for a HT.

I'm 35 years old and have had thinning hair at the frontal and crown area, I've used concealers for the last 4 years.

Have used minoxidil and Propecia on and off too - I've always been crap at keeping it regular, so was forever missing doses.

Since November I have been in a firm routine of 1.25 mg of Fin (from Inhouse Pharmacy) and 5mg Minoxidil (Kirklands).

I've met with Ziering Medical and had a really good and productive consultation and booked in for a 2750 FUT on the 13 Feb 2014, my surgeon will be DR Ganesh Krishnan http://www.ziering.co.uk/meet-the-team/

I will post some unflattering images under light later on showing me at my worst and will continue to post throughout.

I've opted for FUT based on cost and the fact that my hair is worn at a grade 3 at the back and sides so will cover any scaring.

----------


## leemanuel

Here are the images

----------


## leemanuel

Frontal

----------


## rev3

good luck

from what i can tell of your hair texture and color (hair to skin comparison)
looks like you are due for a great result 

keep us posted

----------


## leemanuel

Ok, so I'm all booked in, but thinking of a last min change.......

I was having 2750 in the frontal area (Ziering suggested 2250) but am thinking of calling and having the suggested 2250 at the front an the remaining 500 I've paid for around the crown.

What would you guys suggest ?  Any I put would be appreciated.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Ok, so I'm all booked in, but thinking of a last min change.......
> 
> I was having 2750 in the frontal area (Ziering suggested 2250) but am thinking of calling and having the suggested 2250 at the front an the remaining 500 I've paid for around the crown.
> 
> What would you guys suggest ?  Any I put would be appreciated.


 I was going to ask you where you plan on putting the grafts, but you answered that here.  You don't think your crown will thicken up using fin.  I am older then you and my crown has filled in some using the same regimen as you.

----------


## joely

lEEMANUEL, THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST, THIS ONE IS VERY ONTERESTING TO ME AS MY HAIRLOSS IS ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME EXCEPT A LITTLE THINNER IN THE CROWN AND I HAVE A CONSULTATION WITH ZIERING IN BROMSGROVE THIS WEEK, CAN I ASK DID YOU GO TO THE BROMSGROVE CLINIC? PLEASE KEEP RESULTS UPDATED.

----------


## leemanuel

I might go for frontal only and have a year on Fin, then reassess from there.

Will speak with Dr Krishnan to see what he thinks too.

----------


## leemanuel

> lEEMANUEL, THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST, THIS ONE IS VERY ONTERESTING TO ME AS MY HAIRLOSS IS ALMOST EXACTLY THE SAME EXCEPT A LITTLE THINNER IN THE CROWN AND I HAVE A CONSULTATION WITH ZIERING IN BROMSGROVE THIS WEEK, CAN I ASK DID YOU GO TO THE BROMSGROVE CLINIC? PLEASE KEEP RESULTS UPDATED.


 I will keep you informed, I'm impressed so far and whilst this is my first HT, I'm pretty well experienced with cosmetic procedures already.

----------


## joely

Leemauel, 

I went to Bromsgrove yesterday and had a consultation with Steve, I must have had the same experience as you, I found him very professional and informative offering advice one what would be best, I have had several consultations over the last six months with the big named clinics on these forums and I felt better after this than any of those, Dr Krishnan also came and spoke to me himself with his advice in what I imagine would have been his lunch break.

So today I have booked my procedure FUE for 3rd and 4th April and they have also given me the discount that was for having a procedure before the end of March, Very exited now and looking forward to seeing how you get on

----------


## leemanuel

Great to hear you had the same confidence in Steve and Dr Krishnan as me.

I'm on countdown now to my op 13 Feb

----------


## C21

> Great to hear you had the same confidence in Steve and Dr Krishnan as me.
> 
> I'm on countdown now to my op 13 Feb


 How did you find your experience with Dr Krishnan? I've also recently booked with him, i was really impressed after the initial consultation.

----------


## C21

Following consultations with about 5 practices I'm also having my HT with Dr Krishnan in April. It's comforting to hear others were equally as impressed. Counting down the days!

----------


## joely

Congrats C21, im very confident with my coice, What dates in April are you having the procedure? and are you going FUE or strip and how many grafts.

Joely

----------


## C21

I'm having mine on the 22nd in Beomsgrove 2500 FUE grafts. What about yourself? 

It will be quiet interesting to know of someone else having treatment within a matter of weeks. Will be good to share progress & experience.

----------


## joely

C21, in having 2750 fue in Bromsgrove over 3rd and 4th April, really can't wait for it now! 

will definitely be good to share our progress and experience, leemanual is up a couple of months before us so hopefully he will keep us updated;

----------


## C21

Yeah I can't wait either I'm hoping the next 80 off days fly by .. Then it's 6-12 months to start seeing some results! Still not decided if I'm telling anyone at work about it or whether to hope I don't suffer with too much redness & pass it off as the regaine working miracles!

----------


## joely

Im hoping redness does not last to long I have 14 days of work after my procedure im hoping the redness will have gone, I have only told two people at work who I would consider friemds the other 300 people who I work with im hoping will just think iv shaved my head. 60 days away for me

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all, think it's really good we've all had the same strong first impressions from Ziering UK, there's so little out there in re feedback from UK surgeons.

I'm in on 13 Feb for 2750 in one procedure - counting down the days, would be really good if we can get lots of pre and post surgery pics so others have a good indication too.

Here's some more of mine taken today, I've haspd the sides trimmed as my hair is crazy thick at the aids and back, but sparse on top  :Mad:

----------


## leemanuel

A few more images

----------


## leemanuel

On top

----------


## joely

You are absolutely right there is not enough on uk surgeons and i think despite what people say UK does have some good surgeons! I will defiantly be posting regular updates, starting end of march a few days before my procedure! I myself have struggled to find much on Dr Krishnan on the forums and if it helps others thinking of going with him then brilliant

have you spoken to dr Krishnan about where the grafts are going to go? 

and are you local to Bromsgrove?

----------


## leemanuel

> On top


 I'm up in Yorkshire, so am traveling down for the op.

We've agreed to focus on the frontal area and see if the Propecia promotes anything around the crown, but I'm going to discuss it all again on the day of the op.

The front is what bothers me the most.

----------


## C21

> Im hoping redness does not last to long I have 14 days of work after my procedure im hoping the redness will have gone, I have only told two people at work who I would consider friemds the other 300 people who I work with im hoping will just think iv shaved my head. 60 days away for me


 I've told some family members but would ideally like to keep it private at work- I'm the same as you though I work in an office with several hundred people so it should be interesting!! A bit of me hopes that the shedding starts before I go back to work on day 14 as I could be going into work with a full hairline of grafts which will be difficult to get around!

----------


## C21

I'll also pop some posts on a few weeks before so we can all compare progress!

----------


## C21

Wishing you all the best for Thursday Leemanuel! Bet you can't wait!

----------


## leemanuel

> Wishing you all the best for Thursday Leemanuel! Bet you can't wait!


 
Thank you

----------


## joely

Yes all the best leemanuel, are you all prepared for it? 

keep us updated!

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

I've been taking lots of pictures, will uploads soon.

The surgery was great, Dr Krishnan and the team treated me so so well, I genuinely did feel like they cared and had my best interests in mind.

I took a sedative so was very drowsy during the actual surgery, pain was minimal, I'm 3 days post op now, had some swelling and pain, but they sent me away with an aftercare kit and medication which has really helped.

Things look really good at the moment.

----------


## C21

Really glad to hear all went well for you! It's all progress from here now! Just over two months and I'll be in your shoes!

Out of curiosity, are either of you intending to take medication after surgery? I've been using Minoxidil for a year now, but haven't tried Propecia. I'm a bit put off by the side effects associated with it, but also feel like I'm missing out on what appears to be the main preventative after a HT.

----------


## joely

Leemanuel, glad it went well, very encouraging to hear! Where did you finally decide to have the grafts placed? Does the sedative send you to sleep and which part of it did you feel any discomfort?

c21 i use propecia as it is and a hair strengthening shampoo, but not minox out of personal preference and i have not had any sides so i have been lucky! Its also my plan to carry on the same routine after the procedure!

----------


## leemanuel

Hi

I decided to have all the grafts in the frontal area, Dr Krishnan was very supportive of the use of propecia and minoxidil for my crown, he said they work well there.

The sedative was diazepam, being honest I was aware of what was happening, cutting/positioning etc, but it was all bearable.   I managed to watch one film, but never got my phone or ipad out.  Had a couple of breaks to use the loo and eat.

To be fair the time went pretty quickly, I'm now at the stage where it's a waiting game - will I shed, when will I shed, M I shedding or are the grafts falling out  :Smile: 

I've found its been more of a drain than I expected, I kinda thought it would all be ok after a few days and I'd be back at work, but being realistic and wanting to look after myself, I'm going to be taking 14-21 days out from work.

My scaring at the back look absolutely amazing given that it's only day 5.

----------


## inspects

> I might go for frontal only and have a year on Fin, then reassess from there.
> 
> Will speak with Dr Krishnan to see what he thinks too.


 Good idea...that is what I did, then jumped on Fin and Minox. I can truly say my crown has improved 100% compared to pre-fin and minox.

I'm glad I didn't waste many grafts in the crown, I think they put about 100 grafts in the crown, but it worked, there is no visible skin now when my hair is normal length, meaning a haircut above the ears, like my old avatar photo.

----------


## C21

> c21 i use propecia as it is and a hair strengthening shampoo, but not minox out of personal preference and i have not had any sides so i have been lucky! Its also my plan to carry on the same routine after the procedure!


 I'm really tempted to give propecia a chance. If I didn't read online & purely listened to the numerous consultations I had, I would have taken it straight away without any thought. 

Dr Krishnan was actually the first Dr to tell me not to take it as me & the Mrs have plans to start a family soon. I may wait until afterwards and give it a try.

----------


## C21

> To be fair the time went pretty quickly, I'm now at the stage where it's a waiting game - will I shed, when will I shed, M I shedding or are the grafts falling out 
> 
> I've found its been more of a drain than I expected, I kinda thought it would all be ok after a few days and I'd be back at work, but being realistic and wanting to look after myself, I'm going to be taking 14-21 days out from work.
> 
> My scaring at the back look absolutely amazing given that it's only day 5.


 I didn't realise some people don't shed from the recipient area? I thought it was a given to go through the 'ugly duckling phase' and the grafts to start growing from the roots after around 4 months? 

I've only got 13 days off work.. I've opted for FUE so hopefully that will trim down the recovery a bit. The post op redness is my biggest concern though. I don't think I'll have the guts to walk into work on Day 13 if it's bright red!

Did you choose to pay for the graphicyte pack? I've heard its quiet effective and helps with the recovery. How have you found the post op routine with remembering what to do and at what times? I've had to save a few website links to help remind me on which days I'll be able to start showering properly with a bit more rigorous shampooing!

----------


## leemanuel

Ok, thought I should put some more pics up.

Am still pretty sore, it's a week post op now, I did take the graft care pack - copper bandages and spray, to be honest I thought it would just be a gimmick of overpriced crap, but it does seem to have aided healing, so yep I'd recommend it.

Still no major shedding that I've noticed, but will keep you all posted.

----------


## leemanuel

This was me just before going into surgery, you can clearly see my "problem area"

----------


## leemanuel

This was after surgery was completed.

BTW should I be able to add multiple images?  I can only seem to add 1 at a time?

----------


## leemanuel

The day after surgery

----------


## leemanuel

This was 2 days after surgery

----------


## leemanuel

This was my swelling at its worse day 4/5

----------


## joely

Looks good so far, how many days out are you? I have 13 days of afterwards I had 14 but my last day off was cancelled ! and im really hoping there is no redness left! Makes me think my two day procedure is going to be pretty draining, thankfully my dad is driving me there and back both days and I will be staying with them for a couple of days

----------


## leemanuel

Donor area, this goes from just above each ear all the way to the other side.

----------


## leemanuel

This is today, got blackish eyes from the swelling, but should give you an idea re new hairline.

Like I say it's all still sore, uncomfortable to sleep on too, probably until the stitches come out.

I've finished all the medication, have touched the hair and washed it, still feels a bit numb - not tried to brush or style it.
I can't decide if to buzz it all off in 2 weeks to a grade 2, or just have a trim up until the new hair starts to grow. 

Dr Krishnans team have kept good contact with me, as they agreed to.

----------


## leemanuel

> Looks good so far, how many days out are you? I have 13 days of afterwards I had 14 but my last day off was cancelled ! and im really hoping there is no redness left! Makes me think my two day procedure is going to be pretty draining, thankfully my dad is driving me there and back both days and I will be staying with them for a couple of days


 It is really draining, but they do look after you.

I'd maybe look to see if you can get a vague description Drs note from your GP - I'm no way ready to go back to work yet.
I think 2-3 weeks for recovery and a few days to just chill and get over the surgery.

I've been tired and drained as have not slept well since the surgery - don't want to knock any grafts in my sleep lol.

----------


## C21

> It is really draining, but they do look after you.
> 
> I'd maybe look to see if you can get a vague description Drs note from your GP - I'm no way ready to go back to work yet.
> I think 2-3 weeks for recovery and a few days to just chill and get over the surgery.
> 
> I've been tired and drained as have not slept well since the surgery - don't want to knock any grafts in my sleep lol.


 Its looking really good leemanuel. Its amazing how much different having a harline makes even when straight after surgery!

From the blogs i've seen day 10-13 is where it starts to look loads better!

I'm exactly the same as you Joely 13 days off.

----------


## joely

Im hoping it will be just long enough, my first day back is a rare day where I have to wear a hat most of the day at work so that day should be ok.

Im contemplating keeping my hair at a one or two for 3/4/5 months so when it starts growing in hopefully people will have forgot what my hair line and crown was like before so I don't arouse much suspicion

may shave it all off before I go on leave for the procedure so when I go back its not so obvious and people may not notice any difference on my return

----------


## C21

There's no way of me going to work with a hat on! I'm office based so would definitely get a lot more looks walking in with a cap on!

I may do the same by keeping my hair short in the run up before I leave! I took some pictures of the new hairline they drew at my consultation and it does mirror my existing hairline to an extent . It should just fill in the density and in/around the little island appearing at the front! 

Really can't wait though. At least once it's done there's no going back and if people have their opinions on if then so be it. I don't know why there's stigma attached to it in all honesty!

----------


## C21

Hope your doing well!!? 

Tomorrow is day 13 & is where I'm really hope you'll be saying your perfect and nobody would spot a thing Leemaniuel haha  :Smile:  

In all seriousness though I'd rather you be honest as i can start to think of a backup plan!

----------


## leemanuel

Well day 13 is here, 

C21, I would suggest a back up plan if you're not wanting people to know, I'm healing well, crusts have gone and swelling is all ok, but if you look at my head. It's still a touch red and the donor  area is slightly visible.

I'm in tomorrow for the stitches out, hopefully I can then start putting some bio oil on the donor area.

----------


## C21

That looks great leemanuel you must be really pleased!? Now that the scabs have fell off you can get a real idea of how it will be looking on month 3-4 when the grafts are growing back through! 

I think I'll be okay going back on day 13 after seeing your picture. The redness doesn't look that too bad at all on the picture. I generally have my hair shaved to a 1 on the back so it should be covered with the FUE.

----------


## joely

How is it looking now Leemanuel and are you feeling any better.

Four weeks tomorrow until im in the chair

----------


## C21

> How is it looking now Leemanuel and are you feeling any better.
> 
> Four weeks tomorrow until im in the chair


 4 weeks tomorrow- that'll fly round. 

The time is surprisingly going quick for me. Just under 50 days. I can't keep off the forums or online doing research!

----------


## joely

I know, its already gone fast, I booked up in January, 

Been doing lots of research myself, im starting to think though 2500 fue which is the max they can do, that im booked in for  may not be enough for the coverage/ density im after, contemplating ringing Steve soon and seeing if I can switch to the 3250 he quoted if I went FUT which would be more like what im after and prevent me having to shell out another 8k in 12 months!. Its just that chuffing scar, don't know what to do.

----------


## C21

> I know, its already gone fast, I booked up in January, 
> 
> Been doing lots of research myself, im starting to think though 2500 fue which is the max they can do, that im booked in for  may not be enough for the coverage/ density im after, contemplating ringing Steve soon and seeing if I can switch to the 3250 he quoted if I went FUT which would be more like what im after and prevent me having to shell out another 8k in 12 months!. Its just that chuffing scar, don't know what to do.


 yeah I'm having 2500 FUE. As much as the FUT may be cheaper/get more grafts at 29 there may come a time when I'm older where I just shave it all to a number 2 and just have a hairline. That option would be completely ruled out for me if I had the FUT. I currently have a grade 1 on the back as well so I wouldn't be able to do that.

The main battle I'm having is whether to take Propecia or not. I know it's the right thing to do but I can't commit because of the potential sides.

----------


## joely

Yeah I know what you mean but I have been lucky iv never had any sides from propecia so its all good for me, its something only you can decide realy what NW are you?

I don't know what to do im 26 but im as good as NW5 and given the cost after this HT I wont be able to afford another one for at least twenty years and I just don't think 2500 FUE will give me the density or thickness im after and I don't want to continue with leatherng toppik on my head everyday, I don't really ever intend  to have my hair that short I prefer it a fraction longer but when I look at my old man now he is NW6 but I can see thinning now in his donor not to much but he keeps it short so I crnt tell, and when I retire at 55 I don't want to spend my golden years worrying about a scar on the back of my head.

----------


## leemanuel

My scar is looking pretty tidy lads

First haircut tomorrow, will post more pics.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

I've had my haircut and whilst I'm still looking pretty red, the scar looks to be healing well.

The top area  is still very red too, tomorrow is my first day back to work  :EEK!:

----------


## leemanuel

Here is my scar area, I know it looks red, but I've gone short to get used to it and show you guys :Big Grin: 

I'm really self conscious of it, but tomorrow letting work people (who know what I've had done) see it and seeing their initial reaction will be the best measure.

Not sure if it's being off work, the HT or just something not linked at all, but I do keep getting a bit lightheaded - will keep you all posted.

----------


## C21

> Hi all
> 
> I've had my haircut and whilst I'm still looking pretty red, the scar looks to be healing well.
> 
> The top area  is still very red too, tomorrow is my first day back to work


 New trim looks really good! The top genuinely doesn't look red on the pictures.

First day back with be harder than the HT for me so if your anything like me getting tomorrow out of the way will be the last step! Then it's all worry free & progression from there onwards!

----------


## C21

> Yeah I know what you mean but I have been lucky iv never had any sides from propecia so its all good for me, its something only you can decide realy what NW are you?
> 
> I don't know what to do im 26 but im as good as NW5 and given the cost after this HT I wont be able to afford another one for at least twenty years and I just don't think 2500 FUE will give me the density or thickness im after and I don't want to continue with leatherng toppik on my head everyday, I don't really ever intend  to have my hair that short I prefer it a fraction longer but when I look at my old man now he is NW6 but I can see thinning now in his donor not to much but he keeps it short so I crnt tell, and when I retire at 55 I don't want to spend my golden years worrying about a scar on the back of my head.


 I'm not 100% sure where I am on the NW scale. I've receded quiet heavy on the temples and a little island has started to appear the front with thinning behind. Although the Regaine appears to be holding onto the areas I was losing which is a positive. I'd imagine it would be a NW3 or 4.

It's a fairly conservative new hairline that I'm getting so I've gone for density over bringing it down to where it was before.

Did you call ziering back or are you sticking with the FUE?

----------


## joely

No im going to ring Steve in the morning and see get his advice, Im really not sure because at almost £9k a go I will not be getting another HT for 20 odd years so Strip will give me the best result im just worried about the scar long term.

----------


## joely

Leemanuel,  The scar looks really good given that it was not that long ago, can I ask what grade that's cut to at the back?

secondly mate you said you were using concealer are you still going to until your new hair grows in?

----------


## joely

> I'm not 100% sure where I am on the NW scale. I've receded quiet heavy on the temples and a little island has started to appear the front with thinning behind. Although the Regaine appears to be holding onto the areas I was losing which is a positive. I'd imagine it would be a NW3 or 4.
> 
> It's a fairly conservative new hairline that I'm getting so I've gone for density over bringing it down to where it was before.
> 
> Did you call ziering back or are you sticking with the FUE?


 Just had a call back from Steve, he has put my mind at ease about sticking with FUE, he got my notes up, because I actually saw DR Krishnan himself at my consultation aand what he said was if he feels I may need a few hundred more grafts at the procedure he will try and get them but didn't want to promis anything and that strip may not leave me with many more grafts than the FUE.

Feeling a lot better about it now still going to think about it for a couple of days starting to get abit nervous about it now.

----------


## leemanuel

> Leemanuel,  The scar looks really good given that it was not that long ago, can I ask what grade that's cut to at the back?
> 
> secondly mate you said you were using concealer are you still going to until your new hair grows in?


 I'm really pleased with how it's healing - today's been an odd one, I've had every comment from:

"I can't see any scar" to "oh my god it's like Frankenstein"

Then

"It looks no different on top" to "oh I can see your hairline developing"

Glad 1st day is out of the way, it's just playing the waiting game now.

----------


## leemanuel

> Leemanuel,  The scar looks really good given that it was not that long ago, can I ask what grade that's cut to at the back?
> 
> secondly mate you said you were using concealer are you still going to until your new hair grows in?


 
I've not used any consealer, I don't plan on using any for at least 6 months and fingers crossed, then I won't need to  :Big Grin:

----------


## leemanuel

> Just had a call back from Steve, he has put my mind at ease about sticking with FUE, he got my notes up, because I actually saw DR Krishnan himself at my consultation aand what he said was if he feels I may need a few hundred more grafts at the procedure he will try and get them but didn't want to promis anything and that strip may not leave me with many more grafts than the FUE.
> 
> Feeling a lot better about it now still going to think about it for a couple of days starting to get abit nervous about it now.


 
I know that I went for the 2750 higher amount option, Dr Krishnan said he managed to get more though, as my donor area was really strong.

I purposefully never asked for the actual number he grafted, as didn't want to get hung up on numbers.   I left surgery feeling I was well looked after and that they had my best interests at hart.  Time will tell though.    Fingers crossed.


I would recommend the aftercare pack (can't recall the actual name) but it's copper something - I genuinely felt it aided with healing and clearing the crusts etc.

----------


## xargon

I am not sure if you can answer this on the public forum but can you share how much it cost for the procedure. Feel free to message me if you would rather share this info privately (if you can do it at all that is).

----------


## leemanuel

> I am not sure if you can answer this on the public forum but can you share how much it cost for the procedure. Feel free to message me if you would rather share this info privately (if you can do it at all that is).


 Hi - welcome  :Smile: 

I'm not sure of the "rules" either as not seen many people discuss prices.

I used http://www.ziering.co.uk/hair-transplant-prices/ and went for 2750 FUT

----------


## joely

Any update Leemanuel? hows it looking now, Im less than three weeks away now

----------


## C21

Two weeks Thursday isn't it Joely? How you feeling? 

I think I'm at the stage where you was last week when you was considering the number of grafts. Financially I can't afford to increase the 2500 but when I looked at my hair yesterday after getting out the shower my crown looked so much thinner. I could practically see the horse shoe of the sides and the thin on top. 

It's really made me think whether I should use 500 in the mid/crown rather than 2500 purely on the front.. This may be the swing that makes me try propecia as well.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

Well it's happened, I'm at that awful stage of having a scar around my head and have had some hair come out.
I know from the forums and my discussions with Steve and Dr Krishnan  that this is all normal, but my god it sucks!!!!

I will post some images so you can see.

----------


## leemanuel

Front looks awful - but I'm hopeful and was pre warned that this would happen.

----------


## leemanuel

Scar area

----------


## C21

Every day is a step in the right direction though! 

Is it mainly shock loss from the newly bedded hairs or is some of it native hair?

I'm not sure if you've seen it before but there is a great [promotional link removed] which has loads of pictures from a lad with regular updates. This was the first place I learnt about the shock loss and the well known/disliked 'ugly duckling phase'. 

Hang in there! You'll be coaching me through the exact same stages in a few weeks  :Smile:

----------


## joely

> Two weeks Thursday isn't it Joely? How you feeling? 
> 
> I think I'm at the stage where you was last week when you was considering the number of grafts. Financially I can't afford to increase the 2500 but when I looked at my hair yesterday after getting out the shower my crown looked so much thinner. I could practically see the horse shoe of the sides and the thin on top. 
> 
> It's really made me think whether I should use 500 in the mid/crown rather than 2500 purely on the front.. This may be the swing that makes me try propecia as well.


 
Yeah two weeks Thursday, Starting to get nervous and exited at the same time feels abit weird the last five years or so looking at procedures checking out doctors and the general bs feeling that comes with loosing hair and very soon I will be going under the knife.

May be worth giving Steve a ring he was really good when I told him about graft number ect and really put my mind at ease, Its Something to discuss with DR Krishnan as well on the day, Its my impression that they really do care about your best interests and aftercare seems pretty good from what Leemanuel is saying. But I am still juggling numbers and locations in my head one day I think I want a really good hair line the next I think Id prefer it thicker in the crown but I will talk it through with DR Krishnan and see what he advises, either way it will make a massive improvement on my current situation.

Leemanuel although you can see the scar it looks very neat, your hair will probably cover that in a couple of weeks. You can also slightly see the outline still of where the hair line will be and looks like you will get a decent final result.

----------


## Dxq673

Hi Guys, 
I also had a fut procedure done with Dr Krishnan last week, is it ok if I share my experience on this forum?
Thanks

----------


## joely

Please do im up two weeks tomorrow how was it?

----------


## leemanuel

> Hi Guys, 
> I also had a fut procedure done with Dr Krishnan last week, is it ok if I share my experience on this forum?
> Thanks


 Yes please do, would be really useful

----------


## Dxq673

Hi Guys, 
I'm a 32 year old male who is a Norwood 3, I have recession on the temples and crown. 
I have been suffering from hair loss for about 7 years now, it started off at the temples and in the last 3 years has now occurred in the crown.
I've tried regaine and was allergic to it (itching). I've been using the laser comb for over 2 years, I would say that's it more of a cosmetic device I.e. it makes your hair look better but I wouldn't say it regrows hair (maybe slows down the loss at the most) 
I had a consultation at Ziering with Kevin back in Jan.
He told me I needed about 3000 grafts to cover both crown and temples. Since I don't wear my hair too short he recommended the strip procedure. 
The strip was also a lot more cost effective than fue and will conserve more grafts for the future should I need further surgery. During the consultation I spoke to Dr Krishnan, I found him very professional and friendly. 
I then booked the procedure for mid march. 
On the day of the procedure: 
I was a little nervous, I took the sedative. I was then given the anaesthetic(may sting a little bit as expected). The extraction and sewing of donor area took no longer than 25 mins with minimal discomfort. 
Dr krishnan then made incisions in the recipient area while the technical staff dissected the strip. 
After that, the technical staff implanted the hair into my scalp, during this time I  fell a sleep for about an hour, watched some films and had lunch. The pain was minimal, it was quite tiring sitting in the  same position but I was allowed to stretch and visit the bathroom etc. 
The total procedure took about 9 hours but it was all worth it.
I was given antibiotics, pain killers and steroids tablets (for swelling). 
Overall I would highly recommend Dr Krishanan (and his team) and ziering for a hair transplant. They are very professional and you do feel that you are taken care of. 
I am also so far happy with the results so far (will update with time) but the coverage looks amazing. 
In total i had approx 1700 grafts in the temples and about 1200 in the crown. 
I will try to upload some pictures. 
Post op pain can be controlled with pain killers, sleeping using a neck rest is a little awkward but I will continue doing it till I get the sutures removed. 
I have uploaded a picture which is 2 days post op, I will try to get my pre op pics from the clinic, but I can honestly say the the hairline has been totally restored. I keep the crown light and hairline was my preference. 
Any questions please ask.


Thank you

----------


## joely

> Hi Guys, 
> I'm a 32 year old male who is a Norwood 3, I have recession on the temples and crown. 
> I have been suffering from hair loss for about 7 years now, it started off at the temples and in the last 3 years has now occurred in the crown.
> I've tried regaine and was allergic to it (itching). I've been using the laser comb for over 2 years, I would say that's it more of a cosmetic device I.e. it makes your hair look better but I wouldn't say it regrows hair (maybe slows down the loss at the most) 
> I had a consultation at Ziering with Kevin back in Jan.
> He told me I needed about 3000 grafts to cover both crown and temples. Since I don't wear my hair too short he recommended the strip procedure. 
> The strip was also a lot more cost effective than fue and will conserve more grafts for the future should I need further surgery. During the consultation I spoke to Dr Krishnan, I found him very professional and friendly. 
> I then booked the procedure for mid march. 
> On the day of the procedure: 
> ...


 dxq,

\thanks for sharing the experience two weeks today until my turn, sounds like you had a good overall experience, im hoping for roughly the same amount of grafts / location as you but maybe a few less.

Looks like you will get a  decent final result!

----------


## joely

DXQ, Do you have any before photos?

----------


## Dxq673

> DXQ, Do you have any before photos?


 Hi joely,
Here is one photo I took, 
My existing hair is quite thick (luckily) but you can see the recession at the temples, it doesn't look so bad in the picture since my existing hair is covering some of that area but if I pulled my hair back there was quite a bit of scalp present. 
The pre op photos they took at the clinic will show this a lot more clearly than my pic, I'm due to go for a hair wash on Monday so I will ask if I can get a copy.
Also when these hairs fall out I will post some pics as it will also show what it originally looked like. 
I will also post a photo of my crown pre op.

----------


## joely

> Hi joely,
> Here is one photo I took, 
> My existing hair is quite thick (luckily) but you can see the recession at the temples, it doesn't look so bad in the picture since my existing hair is covering some of that area but if I pulled my hair back there was quite a bit of scalp present. 
> The pre op photos they took at the clinic will show this a lot more clearly than my pic, I'm due to go for a hair wash on Monday so I will ask if I can get a copy.
> Also when these hairs fall out I will post some pics as it will also show what it originally looked like. 
> I will also post a photo of my crown pre op.


 Cool,

Looks like you are in for a good result! Im started to get rather exited about it all now, really looking forward tp having a hair line after all these years

----------


## C21

Cant wait to get mine done now either, i just want all the indecision to be out the way and getting on with it.. I keep seeing what day 14 looks like and i see so much variance in terms of redness. 

Did anyone buy the graftcyte aftercare pack? I'm hoping this helps a lot with the redness.

----------


## joely

> Cant wait to get mine done now either, i just want all the indecision to be out the way and getting on with it.. I keep seeing what day 14 looks like and i see so much variance in terms of redness. 
> 
> Did anyone buy the graftcyte aftercare pack? I'm hoping this helps a lot with the redness.


 I have paid for it but I obviously don't know how it works, iv managed to go from 13 days to fourteen days I know it wont make much difference but the day I should have gone back im working with about 100 people I don't know and if it wil still be red I don't want them looking at me, day after will just be back to my own team so abit of piss taking wont hurt if they figure out what I have had done then they figure it out and it will be to late to change!Im hoping it will have gone down and my existing har may cover it though, I will have some concealer on stand by just incase!

Are you still unsure of grafts ect? every day im trying to think in y head how many grafts I want where!  I will see what DR K says on the day what he thinks will be for the best and I imagine he will pretty much be on the money!

----------


## leemanuel

> Cant wait to get mine done now either, i just want all the indecision to be out the way and getting on with it.. I keep seeing what day 14 looks like and i see so much variance in terms of redness. 
> 
> Did anyone buy the graftcyte aftercare pack? I'm hoping this helps a lot with the redness.


 Hi

I'm just over  5 weeks (5 week 3 days) had a night out with people I'd only just met last night, they knew what I'd had done but couldn't see any redness scar etc - so that's good.

I was very obvious at 14 days, still had crusts and visible scar.

I wasn't convinced about the graftcycle   copper pack I really wasn't, but ended up going for it on the day of surgery - it was well worth the extra spend - helped with the soreness and healing in my opinion.

You get disposable mini bandages soaked in copper  peptides, you apply for 3 days after surgery, also has the same solution which you spray on every hour you're awake for 14 ish days (depending how often and amount you spray). Then you get a shampoo and conditioner again copper peptide that helps heal and soften the crusts.   I also found that the conditioner helped with the scar healing at the back, the nurse commented on how easy the stitcher came out.

It could be a gimmick, but I genuinely don't know what else for those first two weeks what I would have washed my head with or even put on it.

----------


## leemanuel

> I have paid for it but I obviously don't know how it works, iv managed to go from 13 days to fourteen days I know it wont make much difference but the day I should have gone back im working with about 100 people I don't know and if it wil still be red I don't want them looking at me, day after will just be back to my own team so abit of piss taking wont hurt if they figure out what I have had done then they figure it out and it will be to late to change!Im hoping it will have gone down and my existing har may cover it though, I will have some concealer on stand by just incase!
> 
> Are you still unsure of grafts ect? every day im trying to think in y head how many grafts I want where!  I will see what DR K says on the day what he thinks will be for the best and I imagine he will pretty much be on the money!


 

I was so self conscious when I went back (I took 3weeks out) I was just dead set honest with people, said I've had a procedure done and it's F'ing sore so not to get on the wrong side of me  :Big Grin: .  Deep down I was dying inside at the thought of people who came I to our office who would be staring (in my mind) then at the people who knew but maybe didn't think it had worked - people just don't get the whole waiting during the ugly ducking stage.

I know that's maybe not helpful mate, but im like you, have seen many posts when people have recovered after a few days.

----------


## joely

> I was so self conscious when I went back (I took 3weeks out) I was just dead set honest with people, said I've had a procedure done and it's F'ing sore so not to get on the wrong side of me .  Deep down I was dying inside at the thought of people who came I to our office who would be staring (in my mind) then at the people who knew but maybe didn't think it had worked - people just don't get the whole waiting during the ugly ducking stage.
> 
> I know that's maybe not helpful mate, but im like you, have seen many posts when people have recovered after a few days.


 Yeah I get the impression people expect you to walk out of the clinic with a full head! 

Im just going to hide it the best I can and if I have to tell people I have to tell people, Im in the process of applying for a 6 month secondment to another area of my work so if I get that any sign will be gone by the time I start and after the six months is up if it hasn't become permanent and I go back hopefully it will have grown in anyway and people will have forgotten all about it

----------


## joely

Righ gents a week today and its my turn, 

Getting very exited now, and worried at the same time about recovery going back to work, going out drinking ect

DXQ / eemanuel how are you both getting on?

----------


## C21

Can't believe it's less than a week now Joely! Mine is 3 weeks Tuesday! 

I broke the news to a few people the other day and surprisingly feel a lot more relaxed about it now!  

I've been a right geek getting an excel sheet together with all the things to do pre/post op and what number of days I can or can't do things like use regaine, or vitamins / painkillers etc.

----------


## leemanuel

> Righ gents a week today and its my turn, 
> 
> Getting very exited now, and worried at the same time about recovery going back to work, going out drinking ect
> 
> DXQ / eemanuel how are you both getting on?


 
Hi hi- well I'm heading upto 2 months post op - had my second haircut today (my sides and back grow super quick). I've gone for a short crop just for you guys to see  :Big Grin: . 

It's slow slow progress, but I'm starting to see new stubble appearing, scar is still visible on a short cut.

----------


## leemanuel

Here's the back

----------


## C21

The redness looks loads better now! I can't even see it on that photo! Definitely agree with the stubble it's added some real shape to your hairline!

----------


## joely

Looking good, im very impressed that you can feel stubble just shy of two months out!

At what point would you say all signs of anything being done had disappeared from the top of your head?

I don't know what it was like for you but I cant get this of my mind now and these last few days seem to be going really slow

----------


## C21

Not long at all now Joely. You all set? Have you got your list of questions sorted for on the day? I keep adding to mine as I know I'll forget by the time I get there!

----------


## joely

Yes mate its literally the last two or three days, Got a bit of paper with all my questions written down, Im up to 13 so far, will probably take DR Krishnan ages to get through the answers some questions are abit different!

Going shopping after work tomorrow night get food in for the week and a few DVD's to watch whilst im at home recovering.

Will add some before photos over the next couple of days so you can all see where im starting off!

----------


## C21

Good idea on the DVDs and food. I might have to do that. I'll just be sat on the sofa for days on end bored otherwise! 

If you haven't got any already, I read from a few sources that 100% Aloe Vera helps with the redness (I found mine in holland & Barrett) , along with distilled witch hazel which is sold at most chemists.

----------


## joely

Thanks C21, I will probably nip into town before work tomorrow and get some from Holland and Barret, Will try and post some before pictures for you tonight!

Are you travelling far to Bromsgrove?

----------


## joely

Ok Gents here are my before photos

----------


## leemanuel

Hi

Well I'm happy redness has pretty much all gone - a week after my last pic (shaved no 1 at the back) scar isn't visible - so I know my length to hide the scar.

I'm noticing a faint hairline coming so it's all looking good at only 9 weeks.

----------


## C21

All the best for tomorrow Joely! Be good to hear from you in a few days when it all settles down to hear how your got along!

----------


## C21

I know pictures can be deceiving but I couldn't notice a lot of redness in your  last picture. I've accepted that I'll be going back to work with a sunburnt looking red head but I'll be applying aloe Vera like there's no tomorrow to get the best possible result!

Can't believe it's been 9 weeks it's flown!

----------


## joely

Right Gents, 

Im back home now from a very draining two days, I will post pictures tomorrow and tell the whole story but im pretty knackered now and just gonna go to bed, What I will say is it was a very positive experience DR Krishnan and his team genuinely do care about you and what they re doing.

Leemanuel very impressive that you can shave at number 1 and hide the scar

talk to you all tomorrow

----------


## joely

Ok so this is basically what happened over the two days,

I arrived at The clinic slightly before 11am on  Thursday where the nurse took my blood pressure and asked me a few medical questions, After that it was DR Krishnan who came and asked a few more medical questions, examined my head, and he talked about how many grafts would be placed in each area and he drew on the proposed new hair line, unfortunately for me my temples had started to go as well so he had to use 300 grafts on each of the temples, but he drew the hair line and temples in and showed me in the mirror and it was pretty much what I was expecting he also drew a circle in the crown where the remaining grafts would go, it was then pictures and my chance to ask Dr Krishnan any questions I had.

I then went into the procedure room where I had my head shaved all over and then taken for a hair wash, and then back in the chair, The staff put on one of the DVD's that I took with me and Dr Krishnan injected me just above each eyebrow with local anesthetic and a little bit in the back of my head, he then made 2500 small holes between my frontal third temples and crown. Twas then time for lunch which was a cheese sandwich and salad, packet of crisps and a twix. After lunch I was then lying face down whilst Dr Krishnan extracted 1500 grafts from my donor area, once this was done the technicians went to work under the doctors supervision of placing the grafts. Once this was done my head was bandaged up all over mand blood pressure was taken again, and the staff went other than DR K who waited with me for fifteen minutes until my dad arrived to pick me up. The whole day was from 11am until 8pm so very long.

I stayed at my parents house that night as my dad was taking me to and from both days and they had a lovely little Chinese waiting for me when I got there, after that I had a couple of co- codomol and straight to bed, I was not in any pain I just thought it may help me sleep more. I woke up once in the night for a few minutes and then back to sleep until about half seven.

The second day I arrived at the Hospital and went down stairs where I was met again by the technicians who first gave me a hair wash ad then again checked my blood pressure. Then back to theatre where DR K started again with extracting then lunch which was the same again then more face down for the last graft extractions, once this was done again I was sat up right whilst the technicians placed them under DR k's supervision. When this was done blood pressure, photographs and bandages and I left the second day was not as long and was between 11am and 6pm. Two very draining days though.

But DR Krishnan and his team are all very police professional and easy to talk to its obvious that he cares massively about what the final result will look like.

Definatley wear a top that you don't have to pull over your head, Just out of look I had a light weight hoodie that I wore in on the second day which was lucky as you wear the bandage over night and still have it on when you return to the clinic so I was able to put the surgical hat back on just before I got out my dads car and put my hood up so no one in the reception could really see. you are also given the medication on the second day which is anti biotics and steroid cream to help the swelling go down.

Before I went I bought myself a travel pillow from boots for sleeping on at nights but I was given one as part of the after care kit so if you havnt got one yet save yourself a tenner and use theirs. 

C21 if I were you I would defo get some things to keep you entertained at home at least until the donor is healed up and you can go out with a cap on I appear to be just sat on the sofa watching TV waiting for tomorrow which I imagine will be my routing for the next couple of days until the donor is heled I imagin ill be in the house fr a week or so so plenty of dvds, my parents are also coming round and one or two of my close friends who know what iv had done so I wont be to bored hopefully. 

After care kit is decent got everything you need in it really you have to spray your head every half hour with a CPM spray and ut a bandage type thing on for fourty five minutes twice a day, the oral and written after care is pretty decent you get a table chart with what you have to do each day so its pretty easy to keep track. I have a packet of Co_codomol how ever I don't think I will need it that much if at all.

I shall now add some photos but Its all very clean work.....

----------


## joely

Here are the hair line, temples crown and donor area taken today one day out from surgery

----------


## C21

Glad to hear everything went well Joely! Pictures look really good- I bet you're really pleased!? Is it all a relief that you don't have I do any waiting for the op now? Although I bet that waiting it replaced with the waiting for healing & then growth!

Thanks for the detailed review of the day, especially so soon after your op! I'm also having a similar amount of FUE grafts so it was really helpful to see the same surgeons work, especially knowing that I'll be in your shoes in 15 days! 

Hope it's all progressing nicely and the days aren't dragging too much! I've registered with Netflix this weekend after your comments and will make sure I get a new ps game. It might help take my mind of the itchy scalp a bit!!

----------


## C21

How you getting on Joely? I'm on 12 days with my countdown. I'm strangely getting less anxious the closer the day gets! Are you still due to go back to work on day 13?

----------


## joely

C21, Things are good im a week out now, But this last week has been so boring, I had just been sat in watching tele then id go out the house about 10pm and just go walking where I live for an hour

donor area is pretty much 100% healed now unless you were inspecting it very closely you wouldn't know, Frontal third is looking good healing nicely I think by the time I go back to work which will actually be 15 days after that should pretty much be un noticeable looking face on atm its barely noticeable but I think my height helps me in that prospective, the crown however is taking longer so im not sure how im going to hide that I asked the clinic about aloe vera and they told me not for three weeks.

My advice would be to tell a few friends you are having it done so at least they can come over, I only told one friend  who was pretty decent and came over, I ended up after three days telling my on/off GF and shes been really good about it and come over lots, twas even a bit of relief telling her so I don't have to avoid her for a couple of months. but my friends who don't know keep asking why im avoiding them and it doesn't feel good so definitely if like me you see lots of your friends id definitely tell them so they don't think you re being a dick.

The after care pack they give you is good, I followed it to the letter for the first six days I was getting abit worried as it looked awful but then on day 6 when you apply the conditioner before washing it normally lots of the scabs came of and it look a hundred times better.

Scalp hasn't been that itchy and iv generally been looking after myself with diet and mild exercise, will take some pics and upload them shortly for you

----------


## joely

Grafted hairs have not fallen much yet so when they do I don't know if that will expose more redness im hoping not as I have an internal job interview a few days after im back

----------


## C21

Yeah I can't imagine how hard it must be with nothing to do. I'm generally a really active person. Pretty much out every night after work at the gym or football training. If it's not that i'll be decorating the house or creating work to do so sitting around for 2 weeks is going to drive me insane!  

Pictures look good for 1 week! The back looks hardly noticeable! 

That was quiet interesting on the aloe vera point. I'd have been using it straight away otherwise!

A few weeks ago I couldn't tell anyone but I've actually told 2 close friends and two people at work. I was exactly the same in that I felt relieved telling them about it! It's kind of got the point now where I don't want to tell the world but I couldn't care what people think about it!

Yeah I've paid for the aftercare kit. It's all meant to help with the healing so it's good to know its money well spent!

----------


## joely

About 9 days of now is it C21?

Are you travelling far to Bromsgrove?

----------


## C21

Yeah 9 days. Really looking forward to it. I've only got 30/35 mins drive  to Bromsgrove so not far at all. Just deciding between my family who can drop me off and pick me up both days!

The nurse called me last week and she said I'm booked in for 11am for the first day may be a late finish!

Pretty much got everything I need now so just waiting patiently for the day!

----------


## Breakdance

Hi all,

I have been reading this thread for a while, but only recently was my account authorised to get involved in forums...

Firstly, I agree and support everything discussed about Dr Krishnan.  I first visited Zeiring about a year ago where I was a about to handover my hard earned cash to a sales rep for a FUT procedure.  Dr K popped into the room and looked at my thinning crown and suggested a course of propecia which was obviously a lot cheaper of a potential solution.  He asked me to try for a year and to book an appointment at a later date to review my results.  I respected DR K,s honesty as he explained that surgery should only be the last result. I went away and took propecia as directed over the course of the year, where I had some good results.  My hair stopped thinning/falling out and I would I say I got about 20% re-growth....  (I'll post photos later).  However, it was still not the results I wanted so I booked in with Dr K earlier this year for a consultation.

Upon seeing Dr K, he noted the results from propecia, but understood my concerns and agreed to undertake a FUE procedure for me of 1500 grafts to the crown area.  I looked into FUT, but was concerned about the scar as I didn't want anybody to know I had had the procedure.  I also wanted the option to keep my hair short at the back.  Obviously something FUE would enable.  During my discussion with Dr K, I also discussed the possibility of a few implants into my hairline, but again Dr K talked me out of this and said it was not needed as my hairline was good.

So..... I was booked in for a procedure early April.

On the day, I drove myself as I am not too far away from the clinic.  On arrival at 7am, I was met by the nurse who completed all forms, ,took bold pressures etc and kindly arranged for some breakfast.  By 8am, I was in theatre watching tv/dvd's with my procedure being undertaken.

At this point, I have to say that all of the nurses were absolutely fantastic.  Made me feel completely at ease and answered any questions I had.  Throughout the day of the operation, the only slight short pain that I had was the aenesthetic injections.  Once this was done, I felt nothing at all throughout the day.

During the majority of the morning, I was sat upright with the incisions being made around my crown area.  I wanted to keep the length of my hair on top for which Dr K agreed and worked around.  I only had to shave my back and sides for the grafts to be taken.  I liked this idea as felt that my skilled barber could blend in the back and top prior to me returning to work to disguise the fact I had had a procedure done.

At around 11am, all of the incision work had been undertaken and it was time to start taking the grafts.  I was turned onto my front with my head through a hole in a massage like table.  This was probably the most uncomfortable out of all the procedures, but again nothing painful apart from the anaesthetic injections.  At around 3pm all of my grafts had been taken and had been prepped ready for implementation.  I had lunch and a break form around a hour.

At 4pm I was sat upright with two nurses at either side then inserting the grafts which was the best bit as I was nearing the end of the procedure. At 7 pm I was finished and on my way home with my post care kit (Fully recommend) and medication.

The next day I returned to the clinic for my post care wash (optional) which was undertaken by a diferent member of staff.  Again, service was fantastic and they answered all my queries, whilst also talking me through my post care kit.  I spoke with Dr K briefly who analysed my crown and seemed happy.

I had only booked a week off work and was starting to get concerned that this was not long enough for the redness of the grafts to go down.  However I slept as directed and followed the post care medication and washes as directed.  The day before returning to work all of my redness had had completely disappeared and my barber had worked wonders blending the back and sides with the top.  I was good to go.  The day of my return to work, I sprinkled a bit of manager on top of my crown, which by the way was fantastic as the fibres had more hairs to 'cling' to.  In fact it looked as if I had a full head of hair......  I'll post pics later.  After worrying and being nervous, nobody had a clue about my procedure, they just commented that I had had a hair cut which was fantastic.

I am now 2 weeks post op and I am completely healed with my crown feeling stubbly from the grafts.  Nanogen now applied to my grafts looks great, but obviously I am waiting for the true results to start coming 4 months and onwards.

As stated above, I will post pictures later, but from my experience so far, I could not recommend Dr K enough to anybody thinking about undertaking this procedure.  I have friends who have also had the procedure and all they can say is ithat is life changing.

----------


## Breakdance

12 months ago prior to my first consultation

----------


## Breakdance

After 12 months of propecia as directed by Dr K and a day prior to FUE procedure

----------


## Breakdance

Night following the procedure.

----------


## Breakdance

Night following procedure at back. (Donor area)

----------


## Breakdance

4 days post.

----------


## Breakdance

4 days post (Donor area)

----------


## Breakdance

7 days post and 1 day prior to returning to work with hair cut.

----------


## Breakdance

7 days post and 1 day prior to returning to work with hair cut and the magic of Nanogen.

----------


## Breakdance

That's it for now. I will post monthly updates and photos showing progress.  Bit worried about the expected shed, but confident that the long term results will be fantastic.

Good luck all.  Great to read the posts on this forum.

----------


## Scraff

Really good insight into your day break dance.

I'm also going to ask for my hair to be left longer on top as well. I'm happy to have it shaved on the side as I generally shave it down to a grade 1 on the back anyway.

One of the things I was really comforted by with Dr K is that he was the first person to tell me that he didn't want me to take propecia as I want to start a family soon. Also my thinning is 80% at the front / receding hairline rather than my crown. Although I can see my crown thinning so I'll have to keep applying the regaine for now!

Really looking forward to a week Tuesday though. I'll put my pictures up shortly so we can monitor the progress.

It's really strange that the 4 of us have all had treatment within a few weeks of each other!

----------


## joely

C21 you all ready to go?

----------


## leemanuel

> C21 you all ready to go?


 
Best of luck

I will post more images soon - I'm at 2 months post op and am seeing a result, as are others  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scraff

Thanks both! Changed my name! Broke up from work today for two weeks & had a call from the nurse to talk through some finer details. At first I noticed the clinic had left a voicemail asking me to call back and I thought to myself imagine if they have to cancel for some reason.. Thankfully that wasn't the case!

Really looking forward to Tuesday now though! 

I'll post my pictures this weekend. I never realised how bad my hair was until took some pictures yesterday. I think in my mind it's never as bad, but pictures don't lie!!

----------


## joely

I back to work tomorrow im bricking it abit because I still have a big read patch in he crown, I wish I hadn't shaved the top so I could just throw some concealer on it and no one would no, im just going to have to tell people ii think hardest thing will be people seeing how bald I actually was and hat I used concealers to hide it arggghhh really getting me down

----------


## Scraff

Back in to work tomorrow? Are you office based or will you be able to wear a cap?

I think that's answered one of my main uncertainties about whether to shave it on top or not before surgery. I'm going to shave the back and sides to a zero and leave it as it is on top for Tuesday. I just don't know how much of any issue it will create for Dr K. 

How is the front looking now? Will it be noticeable from the front or is it just stubbly?

----------


## Scraff

Not sure how to upload multiple pictures on one post so I'll attach my pre-ops ahead of Tuesday individually.

----------


## Scraff

Pic 2/3

----------


## Scraff

Pic 3/3

----------


## joely

I have an office but im only in it for half an hour t the start and end of ach shift, front looks ok just stubbly, wasn't to bad going back I decided just to be honest with people and tell them, they said from the front it just looks like iv shaved my head, few people were asking questions though about having a big bald patch at the bak where before I went of it was full (concealer)

----------


## Scraff

I bet it's a big relief to have got it out of the way though? I felt massively relieved after I told two people at work. I'll still be nervous about going back in a few weeks though! The hardest part is all over now  :Smile:

----------


## joely

Good luck today scraff, let us know how you get on

----------


## gillenator

> I have an office but im only in it for half an hour t the start and end of ach shift, front looks ok just stubbly, wasn't to bad going back I decided just to be honest with people and tell them, they said from the front it just looks like iv shaved my head, few people were asking questions though about having a big bald patch at the bak where before I went of it was full (concealer)


 Well now they know, and then when your result manifests over the next 12 months or so, they will be amazed... :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

> I bet it's a big relief to have got it out of the way though? I felt massively relieved after I told two people at work. I'll still be nervous about going back in a few weeks though! The hardest part is all over now


 Yep, the best is yet to come...the regrowth... :Wink:

----------


## Scraff

Thanks Joely. Just back from day 1 of surgery! All positive so far! Will be interesting to see how I sleep tonight being upright! I took off the graftcyte pad after 45 minutes am I right in thinking I should be sleeping with it fully exposed on top? The only bandages I have on at the moment that I'm leaving on are the ones covering the donor area.

----------


## joely

Yes hats how I slept, it is hard though trying to sleep like that,

Gillenator thank you for your kind words

----------


## gillenator

I have also heard of some guys wearing a wooly hat or stocking cap for a week or so post-op... :Wink:

----------


## Scraff

Day 2 finished!  Back for a hair wash tomorrow and I'll pop some pics up!

----------


## Scraff

My 2 day FUE surgery with Dr Krishnan at Ziering (April 2014).

Wow where do i start, i think we had all collectively spoke about pre op tips and pointers which i believe massively helped with my frame of mind in the build up. I wasn't nervous in the slightest and was genuinely really excited about rectifying the gripes with my hair! 

I arrived just ahead of 11am & went through the pre op assessment with the nurse who was very friendly and took my blood pressure - all went well and shortly after Dr Krishnan came in to go through the list of questions that i had prepared. 

Dr Krishnan then designed my new hairline and was very particular (in a good way) about what we should attempt to achieve. I was happy with what was proposed (a rather conservative hairline further up my forehead than my mini island/tuft at front of head.) As i don't take propecia i think its important to think long term and get the density on a new higher hairline. Dr Krishnan took a photo and still wasn't comfortable with the symmetry, so he proceeded to wipe it away in sections and start again. This attention to detail filled me with massive confidence that he takes a real passion in getting it right.


Surgery Preparation & Day 1:

Prior to Tuesday morning my close friend who is a hairdresser cut my hair on a zero (thanks to your pictures Joely we was able to gage how far it needed to go up!) I then left the length on the top of my head in the hope that the grafts could be blended in within my existing hair. After changing into my scrubs and entering the surgery room it was advised that i should shave the top to a 1 or a 2, or at least take some of it down with the scissors. I didn't want this to impede anything with the surgery so i agreed. I gathered that with all the money spent on the procedure, growing back hair or not being able to hide it at work should be the least of my concerns!

If theres one thing i took away from the 2 days, the initial injections and nerve blockers are the most uncomfortable part of the HT process (more to follow on that). Everything else was 'completely' pain free (in my opinion). I could't believe how painless it was, it was such a strange sensation knowing that hairs were being extracted and i couldn't feel a thing. I don't watch many films so i sat listening to Radio 1 for both days and talking to all the staff, driving them mad with my continuous inquisitive questions which they were more than happy to answer!

The nurse gave me a sedative (which i also had the second day but for some reason i don't think it ever had any effect on me). Dr Krishnan made 2500 incisions in my head and we stopped for lunch and the 1250 extractions were then made, at which point i flipped over so that the they could be placed. My well-being was at the centre of the staffs mind, with them always asking if i was comfortable, whether i needed to take a break, get food or drink etc etc. At one point i was subconsciously holding my breath/slowing my breathing down as i was drifting off to sleep, and because i have mild asthma the nurse woke me and asked me to take some deep breaths as my 02 / bloom saturation levels were dropping slightly- again another aspect of complete attention to detail. We finished at around 8pm so I managed to watch some Champions League football near the end of the day which helped the time pass even quicker!

Day 2:

As the incisions had already been made on Day 1, Day 2 consisted of filling in behind my new hairline and packing it out with another 1250 grafts. Whilst having a lift to the clinic from my family members i mentioned that once the needles were out of the way the rest of the day would be pain free. Upon arrival a senior owner of the clinic mentioned that they would be trailing for the first time in the world a new piece of equipment that would significantly reduce the pain associated to the injections (for anyone reading who hasn't had a HT this doesn't mean the needles are excruciating, they are no more painful than having a needle at the dentist, they are just slightly uncomfortable). I agreed to trial the new equipment and was really impressed at how much this scaled down from the previous day. If day 1 anaesthetic was 6/10 pain, day 2 was about 2/10. 

The additional 1250 grafts were extracted and placed on top. I asked for the nerve blocker above my eyes near the end of the day as i was so impressed with how much this numbed the scalp for the placements. 

The staff asked if i would be returning on day 3 for a hair wash as they would also go through the post op procedures. I was given some medication such as steroids, antibiotics and pain killers. However i'm on Day 3 and haven't had a single paracetamol as i've not been in any discomfort. The only slight issue i had was a bit of bleeding onto my pillow from the donor area but i was given plenty of medical stuff to take away to help prevent ruining my pillows!

Dr Krishnan specifically asked that when i return for my wash on day 3 that i ask one of the nurses to inform him when i arrived as he wanted to personally check up to see how the grafts were healing. He was true to his word and left surgery and had a look under the microscope goggles to ensure that no grafts had popped out. He also gave me his mobile number and email address and asked if I have any queries or concerns to let them know immediately. 

All in all, i can honestly say everyone at Ziering in Bromsgrove looked after me impeccably. I visited 4 clinics and did a lot of research online before making my decision, and i knew this was the place where i should be having the treatment, and i'm 100% satisfied with the choice. If anyone needs to know any other details i'll be more than happy to help out!

----------


## Scraff

Really struggling to see how people upload multiple images in one go so i'll just upload this one for now. This is around 30 minutes post op. The frontal sections looks slightly less red as this is from day 1, and the back section is still very fresh from surgery.

Redness has drastically gone down and is drying out to form small scabs now. I'll continue to post progress pics.

----------


## joely

Looka good scraff, im three weeks out today and im still pretty red, not quiet sure why, seems to be going down really slowly

----------


## Scraff

Thanks Joely - Is that just redness in your crown or also in the frontal recipient area? I'll be massively surprised if this is undetectable in 2 weeks when I'm back at work.

----------


## joely

Its both but more so in the crown, and temples, the top isn't that bad but it may be that it could be because its a little bit covered by native hair, It looks soo much better at day 6 when you use the conditioner to rub the scabs off and your own hair has a little bit of growth to it, my dfference in day 5 and 6 was amazing

----------


## Scraff

Really that's good to know! So Monday/Tuesday I'll be looking to use the conditioner. It's difficult because it's technically day 3 for my frontal section and day 2 for the back but I'm just sticking to classing everything as day 2 to be safe. 

It's been a hectic week but this is the first day where I'll have nothing to do other than watch films! Going to attempt my first shampoo wash now as they done it for me yesterday! This should be interesting!

----------


## joely

Yeah I was the same, I treated everything as being on the same day.

----------


## Scraff

My swelling isn't to bad at the moment. Did you have much?

----------


## joely

Had a little bit not loads that I noticed, went down pretty quick though

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

Ok I'm at 2 months post op - I know we are not to expect results this early on, but I can defo see some new hair.

The scar is still looking visible, but I do keep having a short cut so I can get bio oil on it.

----------


## leemanuel

Here's my scar 2 months in

----------


## Scraff

Good news Leemanuel! I find Bio oil to be really effective. Cleared up some scar tissue on my arm a few years back.

----------


## Scraff

Day 6 Update: 

Everything appears to be healing nicely. Back to work a week tomorrow so if it progresses as it has in the last 6 days i'll be happy. The donor area is hardly noticeable. The top will need a bit of a trim to blend in the harsh hairline between shaved and non-shaved though. 

Looking forward to scrubbing my hair tomorrow to remove all the scabbing that has formed, although i'll be apprehensive about dislodging anything! Really intrigued to see how pink or red the skin will be underneath as well.

Something that has been a blessing the last week is a big V shaped pillow. I've used the neck support which is provided by Ziering as well, but used alongside the V shaped pillow i've slept so much better than i'd anticipated.

----------


## Scraff

Day 5/6 Front

----------


## Scraff

How are you getting on Joely? As your a couple of weeks ahead of me I just wanted to know if you've had much shedding? 

Had a shower yesterday and washed hair 'normally' although I didn't brush against the new hairs I just brushed it forwards. Looking good now though it just looks like a buzz cut.

Also did you have much numbess on the recipient area? It's only a week post op for me but still feels numb, and also tender on the donor area.

----------


## joely

> How are you getting on Joely? As your a couple of weeks ahead of me I just wanted to know if you've had much shedding? 
> 
> Had a shower yesterday and washed hair 'normally' although I didn't brush against the new hairs I just brushed it forwards. Looking good now though it just looks like a buzz cut.
> 
> Also did you have much numbess on the recipient area? It's only a week post op for me but still feels numb, and also tender on the donor area.


 Not ot bad, im still abit red which is annoying in the crown and temples, top front has gone down though.

Yeah I shed after two weeks, looked ok to start with like you it just looked like a buzz cut.

The frontal hairline area didn't feel numb, felt abit weird though almost like leather for abut three weeks that's gone normal again now though

----------


## Scraff

Just a waiting game Posted shed then eh!? 

This time off hasn't done me good. I've just been reading forums and it's got me worried as I didn't realise how anti UK peoples views are on FUE surgeons. I fully respect people's opinions, it's just scary once you've proceeded to be reading these things.

Hopefully all of our experiences can showcase Dr Krishnan as I personally am very happy so far.

----------


## joely

Yeah a waiting game now, a very slow waiting game as well.

I know a lot of people are against UK surgeons, but I disagree I think we have a few good surgeons here.

I feel very confident in DR K especially as its ziering medical aswell not a back alley clinic, they are known the world over. 

I was the same just sat at home going through forums its not healthy

----------


## Scraff

Yeah your completely right Joely!

I've got my day 10 pics taken after my hair cut and I'm really really impressed. Far exceeded my expectations. I've took quiet a few pics so if anyone else reading the thread wants me to add any more just give me a shout.

----------


## Scraff

Donor area

----------


## Scraff

Recipient area (Day10)

----------


## joely

It looks really good, hard to see any reddening, unfortunately they will start falling out now, You must be back at work pretty soon?

im now a month out and still a little bit red in the crown and everything has fallen out, So just the waiting game now

----------


## Scraff

Yeah today was my first day back at work today. Nobody noticed or said a word about me having shaved my head. I think the conservative receding hairline really helped.. 

Anxiously awaiting the shed now! Does it gradually happen or will it all just go in one shower, or wake up one morning with half a scalp on my pillow!?

----------


## gillenator

Scraff,

For most patients, a higher percent of the grafts shed and also depends on how aggressive you are in scrubbing the recipient area.

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Yeah today was my first day back at work today. Nobody noticed or said a word about me having shaved my head. I think the conservative receding hairline really helped.. 
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the shed now! Does it gradually happen or will it all just go in one shower, or wake up one morning with half a scalp on my pillow!?


 Hi scruff,
I got your update on the old thread. Congratulations, I can imagine it's a massive relief who've had it done.

So how are you as of today? Have you managed to keep it quiet from everyone at work on a whole? 

It looks amazing so far on your last photo, no signs of surgery at all.

I've not progressed since seeing Dr Bisanga in May. Still in the worrying phase about the recovery time.

All the best, well done

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> I have an office but im only in it for half an hour t the start and end of ach shift, front looks ok just stubbly, wasn't to bad going back I decided just to be honest with people and tell them, they said from the front it just looks like iv shaved my head, few people were asking questions though about having a big bald patch at the bak where before I went of it was full (concealer)


 Hi joely,

How long post op are you now? What's the situation with any signs of post op surgery?

As I mentioned above I went to see Dr Bisanga in May and I am ready to book up but really concerned about the recovery stage? That's the only thing putting me off.

But in a way the earlier I get it done whilst I still have hair then the less obvious it'll be I suppose.  

I don't think I'm prepared to do it unless I can have approx 4 to 6 weeks off?  What's your thought on that time frame?

Do you have more photos? Is there another thread?

All the best

----------


## joely

Smokemeakipper, I am now five weeks out my crown is still obviously red, but it has gone down, at this rate id suggest it will proably be around another two weeks before its completely gone, temples are still red to, but the top 1/3 of my head its all gone, I think it depends how well you heal, some people are clear in a week, its annoying as hell but its just how I heel and nothing I can do about it.

4-6 weeks I imagine would be enough for most people it depends on how well you heal, how much hair you have to hide it and if you use anything like concealers ect, Are you having strip or fue with DR Bisanga? his results always look spot on so you definatley chose a good doctor.

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Smokemeakipper, I am now five weeks out my crown is still obviously red, but it has gone down, at this rate id suggest it will proably be around another two weeks before its completely gone, temples are still red to, but the top 1/3 of my head its all gone, I think it depends how well you heal, some people are clear in a week, its annoying as hell but its just how I heel and nothing I can do about it.
> 
> 4-6 weeks I imagine would be enough for most people it depends on how well you heal, how much hair you have to hide it and if you use anything like concealers ect, Are you having strip or fue with DR Bisanga? his results always look spot on so you definatley chose a good doctor.


 I'm looking at fue. Approx 2500 to the front third. I'll have to be shaved, but I like to think that because I do still have some hair in that area, that even after 3 or 4 weeks post op there should be some native hair regrowth to help conceal any redness etc.

In an ideal world I'd take 6 to 8 weeks off work and do some travelling after the op has healed.  Then I've got an excuse for me off etc, plus that amount of time off allows for any issues such as been red longer than normal.

Otherwise, I can get 3 weeks off if I planned it but I just don't think this would be long enough.  At least not long enough to make me feel confident doing it.

I read lots of people saying that there's no signs of the op after 2 or 3 weeks, but in reality the photos I've seen on here people are needing up to two months before all signs have gone.

I'll be interested to see how you get on

Cheers

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Smokemeakipper, I am now five weeks out my crown is still obviously red, but it has gone down, at this rate id suggest it will proably be around another two weeks before its completely gone, temples are still red to, but the top 1/3 of my head its all gone, I think it depends how well you heal, some people are clear in a week, its annoying as hell but its just how I heel and nothing I can do about it.
> 
> 4-6 weeks I imagine would be enough for most people it depends on how well you heal, how much hair you have to hide it and if you use anything like concealers ect, Are you having strip or fue with DR Bisanga? his results always look spot on so you definatley chose a good doctor.


 I think I might have a consultation with Dr Krishnan after your and scraffs comments.

The uk doctors do seem to get a lot of stick on here which is why I looked abroad.  But after yours and scraffs photos it looks as good as any other doctor.

All the best

----------


## leemanuel

> I'm looking at fue. Approx 2500 to the front third. I'll have to be shaved, but I like to think that because I do still have some hair in that area, that even after 3 or 4 weeks post op there should be some native hair regrowth to help conceal any redness etc.
> 
> In an ideal world I'd take 6 to 8 weeks off work and do some travelling after the op has healed.  Then I've got an excuse for me off etc, plus that amount of time off allows for any issues such as been red longer than normal.
> 
> Otherwise, I can get 3 weeks off if I planned it but I just don't think this would be long enough.  At least not long enough to make me feel confident doing it.
> 
> I read lots of people saying that there's no signs of the op after 2 or 3 weeks, but in reality the photos I've seen on here people are needing up to two months before all signs have gone.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how you get on
> ...


 
I'm 2.5 months post surgery with Dr Krishnan - the front has settled down, but I'd say allow a good couple of months

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> I'm 2.5 months post surgery with Dr Krishnan - the front has settled down, but I'd say allow a good couple of months


 Does it really take long? How long before you could disguise any work leemanuel? Or last it literally taken until this point?

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> I'm 2.5 months post surgery with Dr Krishnan - the front has settled down, but I'd say allow a good couple of months


 The unshaven fue method would be ideal but I can only find one place in the uk that does it.  It's a unknown female Dr with little post op evidence.

I feel Dr Bisanga seems a good bet for me at the moment

----------


## leemanuel

> Does it really take long? How long before you could disguise any work leemanuel? Or last it literally taken until this point?


 
I swelled pretty bad, so it was kinda obvious for the first month, then it was just very red and sore looking on top.

I had FUT so when I have my head shaved down short it's very obvious, but I'm sure the scar will fade over the years.

----------


## Scraff

> Hi scruff,
> I got your update on the old thread. Congratulations, I can imagine it's a massive relief who've had it done.
> 
> So how are you as of today? Have you managed to keep it quiet from everyone at work on a whole? 
> 
> It looks amazing so far on your last photo, no signs of surgery at all.
> 
> I've not progressed since seeing Dr Bisanga in May. Still in the worrying phase about the recovery time.
> 
> All the best, well done


 For me personally I used to be a compulsive worrier! I used to worry if I had nothing to worry about! So I know exactly where you are coming from!

Although genuinely, once I'd had it done the worrying just went and turned into excitement that I'd finally done it. Up until day 7-8 when you have the scabs you think there's no way I can go back to work but on day 8+ it just got better and better.

The best advice I could give is get your hair cut shorter and shorter each time at the barbers over several sittings and when you need to cut the sides short for surgery after 2 weeks off work it's was a good grade 2 / 2.5 so it doesn't look drastic at all. 

One thing I've realised is nobody pays as much attention to your head as much as yourself. Before going back to work I tried to think of several colleagues hairlines and if they were receding or thinning in certain areas and I couldn't. So flip it around & think after 2/3 weeks off work they would remember your hairline  :Smile:

----------


## Scraff

Just over 3 weeks post op now and I've been shedding since Monday. These forums are awesome as for an absolute novice I'd have been calling up the clinic saying its all gone wrong as I'm getting loads of small hairs falling out! But thanks of the research i know it's all good!

I was actually quiet happy that they were falling out (as much as I'll miss the thicker head of hair appearance) as I know it's the next stage in the process and I'm one step closer to getting them back! 

The redness definitely peeps through more as I shed more, although not one person has commented at work, and I work with about 300 people so it's not horrendous. It just looks a bit sunburnt but it's only red under harsh lighting.

I'll post some pics the weekend but there probably won't be anything else to report on for a little while now.

----------


## leemanuel

We'll guys I've hit the three month stage 

Crap bit - I look no different other than a scar around the back of my head  :Frown: 
I'm sure it's a waiting game,  was noticing improvement, but I've shreds a fair bit now so it looks same as pre op.

I need to check my paperwork for when Zeiring need to seem my progress, am sure it's coming up.

But disillusioned at this stage :-/

----------


## Scraff

Strangely enough I've just been reading Spex's post about his recent HT & a video on his site refers to post op waiting times. Definitely worth a watch if your struggling with the growth rate!

I've shed a bit and only 3 weeks out. I think the regaine has sped it up actually as that would make my 'normal' hair shed at the best of times!

----------


## joely

> We'll guys I've hit the three month stage 
> 
> Crap bit - I look no different other than a scar around the back of my head 
> I'm sure it's a waiting game,  was noticing improvement, but I've shreds a fair bit now so it looks same as pre op.
> 
> I need to check my paperwork for when Zeiring need to seem my progress, am sure it's coming up.
> 
> But disillusioned at this stage :-/


 Have you phoned ziering to ask if that's normail, in sure at three months you were supposed to see early signs of growth! I think my follow ups were 5/9/12 Months!

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> We'll guys I've hit the three month stage 
> 
> Crap bit - I look no different other than a scar around the back of my head 
> I'm sure it's a waiting game,  was noticing improvement, but I've shreds a fair bit now so it looks same as pre op.
> 
> I need to check my paperwork for when Zeiring need to seem my progress, am sure it's coming up.
> 
> But disillusioned at this stage :-/


 How are you healing wise at 3 months? Is anything noticeable or are you just back to how you looked pre-op? Apart from the scar

----------


## leemanuel

> How are you healing wise at 3 months? Is anything noticeable or are you just back to how you looked pre-op? Apart from the scar


 Hi - yeah the healing is good, now it's all healed skin wise.

Just a waiting game - I hear 5 months is a good measure point of success

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Hi - yeah the healing is good, now it's all healed skin wise.
> 
> Just a waiting game - I hear 5 months is a good measure point of success


 On photos month 4 seems quite good sometimes too.

Are you putting anymore pictures on?

----------


## leemanuel

> On photos month 4 seems quite good sometimes too.
> 
> Are you putting anymore pictures on?


 
Yeah here's me today - 3 months in, when I compare to pre op, I can see my hairline slowly coming back

----------


## leemanuel

Spoke with Steve at Ziering and he's said they will see me whenever I like, but my scheduled next follow up is in 2 months.

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Spoke with Steve at Ziering and he's said they will see me whenever I like, but my scheduled next follow up is in 2 months.


 It's looking good so far. Another few weeks and that'll be on its way. The worse part is well and truly over.

Did you tell everyone a work about it or have you had excuses lined up.  Looking at you there I couldn't tell you'd had anything done.

Good luck with the rest

----------


## Scraff

5 weeks post op now and the shedding appears to have slowed down. The two weeks  after week 3 i was getting quiet a few hairs in my hands when showering. Redness is minimal now, in fact if i wasn't using Regaine then i don't think my scalp would be red at all. It tends to go slightly red after using it but i'm not too concerned as its probably because its fresh/new skin. I'm not religiously applying it twice a day to give it a bit of a rest.

I've had a quiet a few spots/pimples on the top of my head, Joely or Leemanuel did either of you have spots or am i an unfortunate case!? I'm not sure if its because i was applying aloe vera and potentially clogging the pores up so i've stopped applying it now! Otherwise the only thing i can think of its that i continued to use the shampoo and conditioner that was in the graftcyte pack, did anyone else carry on using it or did you return to a standard shampoo a few weeks after?

----------


## joely

Scraff, i have spots in my donor area some of which are quite big and sore, iv not used any aloe vera or anything like that! Not had any on top of my head though!

Once i finished the shampoo in the graftcycle pack i used baby shampoo for a week or two

----------


## Chillin

Hey everyone, been following this thread a while. Got a procedure scheduled with Dr Krishnan mid June.

Excited and nervous about the whole thing.

----------


## joely

Good luck with it chillin, what procedure are you going for?

Any questions your in the right thread

----------


## Chillin

Thanks joely.

I'm getting 2000 FUE.

----------


## Breakdance

You want be disappointed with the service Chillin.

I am 2 and a bit months in.  Healed exceptionally well, just now eagerly awaiting the results.......

----------


## Scraff

I was exactly the same Chillin, mixture of excitement and nerves. The more I read up online though the less nervous I was and the more excited I got.

Shout up if any questions!

----------


## Scraff

Have you had any signs of growth yet breakdance? I'm 6-7 weeks out. Stopped shedding 1-2 weeks back so I look like I was pre-op.

I can see small signs of regrowth with very small thick black hairs growing through in certain places, but they are very small hairs, almost stubble like!

----------


## Chillin

Thanks for the comments guys.

I had my pre-op  call, so now just doing the various required tasks which are basically all related to ensuring I have thicker blood. I think one of the hardest parts is no activity for a couple of weeks, when I'm used to doing active training/sports almost every day.

----------


## Scraff

Yeah that was the hardest part for me - thankfully as i had FUE i was straight back in the gym day 14 post op for some HIIT.

I can't remember what the recommendation was pre op, but i stopped going the gym a week before, and as much as the 2 weeks after was difficult not doing any fitness i went back really refreshed. 

Another difficult thing will be post op when you can't let the sun hit your head. My preseason training starts in 2 weeks which will be the peak of the summer... i've invested in some 24 hour sun block so hopefully that'll do the trick.

----------


## Chillin

I will probably wait the 2 weeks post OP as well to get back to the gym.

Scraff, do you still need to avoid the sun on your head 6-7 weeks post op?

----------


## joely

How are you getting on scraff and leamanuel? Just over two months for me now and definitely got a few new hairs come through on the hair line, not alot to report in the crown yet!

Iv added a few things to my regime, before i was just on propecia! Now iv added the Igrow laser, alpecin shampoo and a few hair loss vitamins and natural supplements that iv researched a fair bit, i was told by a professional that laser treatment if nothing else will speed up the growth time of the newly implanted hairs

----------


## leemanuel

> How are you getting on scraff and leamanuel? Just over two months for me now and definitely got a few new hairs come through on the hair line, not alot to report in the crown yet!
> 
> Iv added a few things to my regime, before i was just on propecia! Now iv added the Igrow laser, alpecin shampoo and a few hair loss vitamins and natural supplements that iv researched a fair bit, i was told by a professional that laser treatment if nothing else will speed up the growth time of the newly implanted hairs


 
Hi, glad you're doing ok.

I will post some more pics at the weekend, I'm 4 months in now and am seeing growth, people are now commenting on my new hairline too.

I've suffered with a few nasty zits, but other than that it's all good.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

Well I'm 4 months and 1 week post op - here's my growth so far.

I'm happy with the initial growth and just hope it continues.

----------


## joely

Wow, looks really good for four months, I'm exited now for things to come! Have you arranged your five month follow up at ziering yet?

----------


## Chillin

looks good leemanuel and from all the reading up, the growth is only going to keep continuing and will be around the 8month - year mark before the full growth is there.

----------


## leemanuel

Yeah I'm really pleased to say its 4 months - here's pre op and then this afternoon.

----------


## Smokemeakipper

> Yeah I'm really pleased to say its 4 months - here's pre op and then this afternoon.


 What a difference already. Looks great.  So if someone met you for the first time looking as you do at 4 months would they be able to tell anything had been done? 

Would look great even if it just remained how it is now

----------


## leemanuel

> What a difference already. Looks great.  So if someone met you for the first time looking as you do at 4 months would they be able to tell anything had been done? 
> 
> Would look great even if it just remained how it is now


 Now the scar is fading, I doubt people who didn't know what I'd had done would know.

----------


## gillenator

Glad to see that you are making progress... :Wink:

----------


## Chillin

I had my procedure with Dr Krishnan and I have to say I'm looking forward to the results, but also I was very impressed and happy with the service provided by all Ziering staff and of course Dr Krishnan.

----------


## gillenator

> I had my procedure with Dr Krishnan and I have to say I'm looking forward to the results, but also I was very impressed and happy with the service provided by all Ziering staff and of course Dr Krishnan.


 Did you have FUE and if so, how many grafts?

----------


## Scraff

Good to hear Chillin! Do you have any pre op pics?

----------


## Scraff

> How are you getting on scraff and leamanuel? Just over two months for me now and definitely got a few new hairs come through on the hair line, not alot to report in the crown yet!
> 
> Iv added a few things to my regime, before i was just on propecia! Now iv added the Igrow laser, alpecin shampoo and a few hair loss vitamins and natural supplements that iv researched a fair bit, i was told by a professional that laser treatment if nothing else will speed up the growth time of the newly implanted hairs


 Sorry Joely i thought I'd replied to this. I'm 63 days post op and really happy so far. I think the regaine has helped speed things up as I didn't expect to see any regrowth by now but I've definitely got quiet a few small hairs, roughly the equivalent of a #1 or #2 clipper. I've kept my hair really short all over so that it doesn't grow in unevenly and I'm happy that I have some sort of hairline. Absolute worst case scenario of I wouldn't be uncomfortable having a shaved head with a hairline so everything here onwards is a bonus!

----------


## joely

I'm three months post op to the day, not a lot to report just a few new hairs making out a very faint hairline, so I think I'm probably where I should be now! Also a few more hairs coming up in the crown but overall not a massive difference to how I was pre op, I believe leemanuel was about the same at three months! Still playing the waiting game, been wearing a pretty tight hat at work recently a lot more than I use to that I have to wear for hours at a time making me hot and sweaty don't know if that's going to affect my growth at all

----------


## Scraff

I doubt the hat will make any difference at all now. Hairs will be well and truly locked in. I'm still having a few little hairs sprouting up. I've had pre season training for the 
Sat 3 weeks and I've been very reluctant to head the football! Going to have to get over that fear though!

Month 3-4 I have a feeling will be a productive one for growth as hairs are sprouting up more often now. I was amazed at how dark some of the new hairs look, and one of them I could so clearly see was a '2' hair coming out of the same graft. Hopefully it blends in a lot better when others grow through.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all

Well I'm almost at 5 months (13 July) am seeing some growth and the scar is fading.

----------


## Smokemeakipper

Looks fantastic. Must be so nice to get to that stage. I'm still struggling to cope with how long the healing process takes, even for fue. Some people say just a matter of weeks, but I know that really it's months. Couldn't be confident hiding it unless I took that time off work.

Do you expect much more growth? Do you think you'd have done it without taking meds as well?

----------


## leemanuel

> Looks fantastic. Must be so nice to get to that stage. I'm still struggling to cope with how long the healing process takes, even for fue. Some people say just a matter of weeks, but I know that really it's months. Couldn't be confident hiding it unless I took that time off work.
> 
> Do you expect much more growth? Do you think you'd have done it without taking meds as well?


 I'm not sure if this is it, or if growth continues.

I'm at 5 months and have my first check up with Ziering tomorrow, so will ask if I should expect more.

----------


## joely

Ty


> I'm not sure if this is it, or if growth continues.
> 
> I'm at 5 months and have my first check up with Ziering tomorrow, so will ask if I should expect more.


 Leemanuel, did they contact you for the 5 month check up or did you have to arrange it? Will be interesting to see what they say at this stage, keep us updated

----------


## leemanuel

Hi

Yeah they contacted me, the check was really helpful, they showed me the before images and the change is amazing.

They did say I may not get anymore growth, as I've had a fair bit at this early stage.

----------


## Scraff

Not that I should question the experts but I'd be surprised if you don't have any growth after 5 months .. Nearly all sources I've read over the last year advise that developments happen up until 12 months.

I presume they may have told you this just to manage expectations?..

----------


## leemanuel

Well - it's almost 6 months post op - feeling very positive, got my confidence back  :Smile:  

For some reason I can't upload images the correct way around from my ipad, but I'm sure you get the idea!!

Just as a comparison - here's me 6 months ago on the day of my op and the second pic was taken today.

----------


## J_B_Davis

You look amazing! Congrats!

----------


## joely

Looks really good mate, did you have any grafts in the temples? I'm abit worried as the hairline has grown in nicely for me but very little growth in the crown and absolutely none in the temple grafts

----------


## gillenator

Very nice transformation at 6 months... :Wink:

----------


## Bainer001

Hello chaps - I am comforted by your thread. Visiting Dr Krishnan for 2000 FUE grafts next week!

----------


## Scraff

Good to hear! You're in very capable hands. Let us know how you get on.

----------


## Bainer001

Cheers will do.

----------


## joely

You won't regret it I'm nearly five months to the day and my hairline is looking awsome! I'm hoping for some extra growth in the crown but from what I have looked up the crown is a fraction slower at growing! How are you looking scraff?

----------


## Bainer001

I have been on propecia for 3.5 months now and see a definite improvement and no side effects.

----------


## Scraff

I sometimes wish that i could take propecia. I'll no doubt regret it later in life for not giving it a go but a HT & Regaine/Nizoral are the ones i go with.

I'll pop some pictures up now. The first is 3 weeks after the HT (ugly duckling stages) and the other is from month 4.

----------


## Scraff

3 weeks post HT

----------


## Scraff

4 months post HT

----------


## gillenator

> 4 months post HT


 That's a huge difference after 4 months!

----------


## joely

That's awsome mate made such an improvement

----------


## Scraff

Thank you. I'm really happy. Hopefully it continues to improve from month 4 onwards.

How are you getting on Joely? Roughly a month ahead of me aren't you?

----------


## joely

Yeah just got home from my five month review! I'm really pleased so far hairline is growing in well! Still pretty thin on the crown, steve and dr krishnan said I still have more growth to come so looking to see what happens in the next few months but over all very pleasing!

----------


## Scraff

Good news! Bet its nice to know there is still some growth on the way. Did they show a comparison of before and after?

I wish i'd had some grafts in my crown as i know in a year or 2 i'll be looking very thin at the back. Although i think i'll concede hair loss at that point; as happy as i am after my HT i wouldn't have the finances to do it again!

----------


## joely

No they didn't show me the pictures but Steve took some more I may email him and ask if they can send them to me, but from my ow photos from six months ago its so much better! im unsure what to do in the crown as its still very open and wil be after full growth from the procedure, I really want it filled in but im also worried about saving whats left of the donor incase the middle third of my hair goes or the side go down even more it will look abit odd having a hairline and crown and then missing a third in the middle

----------


## Bainer001

Hi gents, hope you don't mind me hijacking the thread but I promised to let you know how I got on with my visit to Dr Krishnan - everything went swimmingly and he and his team were extremely professional. I am now 2 weeks post-op and everything is looking good. Redness is still there but from everyone's threads I have read this should disappear in about 4-5 months. Some people at work didn't notice as much as I used to keep my hair short anyway and those who have noticed were more interested about it than taking the mick, but its starting to take off now and I'm looking forward to the next few months.

----------


## joely

Congrats bainer! First month was horrible for me as I used concealer before then when I went back to work my hair wasn't long enough to keep using it! But now nearly six months down the line I'm happy with it! The last of the redness has only just gone for me! Enjoy the growing

----------


## Bainer001

Week 4 now and shed  - feel slightly gutted but hoping it will look as good as yours in 5 months. Did anyone use anything to speed up the loss of redness?

----------


## joely

I just used aloe Vera but to be honest it didn't do much to speed up the disappearance of reddening I thinks it's more to be used long term not something to be used to heal in a week or so if that makes sense

----------


## Chrismcc

Hi guys, just read through all the posts and iv been encouraged by what I have read. I had a consultation with Steve Norris at a ziering clinic in glasgow. I am considering FUT surgery with dr krishnan, requiring 2500 grafts. How is everyone's hair looking now, several months on? Have any problems developed? I have been advised to start taking propecia but like most I am very wary of the side affects. Has anyone had any adverse side affects?

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling good.

Chris

----------


## joely

Chris im seven months out now hair that was planted by doctor Krishnan is growing in well, I came of propecia for a short while and started loosing native hair very quickly so I went back on it and managed to get some of it back.

I do have some sides from propecia in that I sometime struggle to keep an erection and im less sex drive than I use to which doesn't please mrs Joely but overall its not to bad but I am looking nto alternatives, if I were you I would try it though if you get sides you can come of it and the odds of the sides being permanent if you are only on it is low!

What NW are you?

----------


## leemanuel

Wow - you guys are looking great from the pics posted.

I'm now at 9 months and am so happy with the result.

----------


## Scraff

Looks great Leemanuel! 

I've found the whole HT process life changing. 7 months for me and I dont even check for progress anymore as I'm happy with how it is now!

One thing I haven't asked is did you call ziering to arrange the 6 month check up? I've not heard a thing since April so I think the aftercare could be improved a little from my experience. Understand they may be busy but I called twice after surgery without a phone call back. Still happy with the procedure though. I've also been a lot more open about it and referred 3 people!

----------


## surreyhair

i guys I am looking to have an fue with ziering uk in london to fix my hairline up. There isnt much information online about them and all their is, is about them being part of the Hospital group. How were your experiences of the treatment been and how did your transplant look?

----------


## leemanuel

> i guys I am looking to have an fue with ziering uk in london to fix my hairline up. There isnt much information online about them and all their is, is about them being part of the Hospital group. How were your experiences of the treatment been and how did your transplant look?


 Hello - sorry for the delay, mad busy with work...

I had FUT with Dr Krishnan Feb 2014 and am now 11 months on and the difference is amazing!!! have a flick through this post as a few of us all used Ziering and have had good results.

I agree there is minimal out there and lots of negativity regarding the Hospital Group, but I honestly couldn't fault them.  Consultation was good with Steve Norris, he set my expectations and was not all sell sell sell - I felt assured and booked myself in - check their website as sometimes they have book by a certain date and get a discount, my deal let me have a higher number of grafts.

The day of surgery was great, early start and a sedative, they spoke to me throughout and made sure I was all ok, Dr Krishnan removed the strip and his team set about doing their bit with the hairs.  Then they started work on me, whilst Dr Krishnan checked in, he then did my hairline himself to ensure it was correct.

I was lucky, minimal shedding and I could see results by month 4, Ziering followed up with me at month 5 and noted my results where good and maybe that was my result (again probably setting expectations) but my hair has grown and thickened even more.

I've gone from having minimal frontal hair (I couldn't style as there wasn't enough hair) and a bald patch in my crown.  I now have an actual hair style and now need styling products and a hairdresser.

My crown was not treated as part of the FUT, but I've stuck to Propecia (generic) and Minoxidal (Costco own brand) my crown is still thin, but much better than a year ago.

If I can be of any help let me know.

Good luck :-)

----------


## leemanuel

Hi there

Ziering booked me in at month 5 for a check up.

----------


## Scraff

How's everyone getting on? Can't believe its been 9 months - the time has flown by. I've not been back for a check up but I'm very happy with the results and have recommended several people to Ziering recently.

----------


## Diston

Hi guys, O.K I never ever blog but I am about to go through this operation on my own, so I am Going to eneed some support moving forward. I have chosen two clinics, Private clinic ( LONDON ) and and Zeiring, why Zeiring, well it was hit or miss, as they reside in the hospital group which we all know has poor reviews, however  leemanual on here, I have followed his journey and seen his ups and downs. And thankfully his result was happy one at the end, and he looks good.  Therefore dividing the two companies apart I will be making my final decision tomorrow, I have chosen to visit Harly street, advised by Spanx - Private clinic London Dr Reddy and FUE clinics. I have decided to research all surgeons before my operation because my first choice was a bad one when I started off with the... private clinic Birmingham, Michail Mouzakis was sold to me by a representative as a plastic surgeon and a  bapras registrar by the clinic manager Amy - with a number of cases, however when I checked the the GMC board, he was not a qualified Plastic surgeon but only a clinical fellow in London, His membership to Babras had expired 2014' and his previous company DhI did not speak favourably claiming he only has 4 months experience, although doctors are registered with a licence to practice, some claim to specialise in a certain field, if this is the case they would be qualified and have a specialist entry. So beware of this. A lot of doctors can specialise privately without entry . In that case it's your on your better judgment to ask for qualifications and proof, unfortunately All I got shown was phone pictures and to ask a patient who has just had it done, which I did, lol lol lol - this turned out to be a personal friend of the surgeon who was case study and had his treatment done for free. It gets better.. Some Doctors are looking to boost personal revenue streams by adding case studies to there armoury. Unfortunately for me this turned out to be the case, when I questioned further, the representative got all defensive and tried to backtrack, she even went as far to say that I misunderstood and then raised the question if they were the right clinic to treat me. Well that wasn't a decision that she has the privilege of making on this instance as the saga speaks for itself. Shocking - some clinics will also try to sell you in hairs, ask for grafts Also ask simple question that should bypass these claims. I did and it probably saved myself an ordeal, I'm all for doctors gaining experience, but don't claim to be more than you are. And try to get you pay £thousands for it. honest - simple request that consultants bypass. I. Still not certain where to go until tomorrow. But if I do all the checks now I can advise you guys moving forward and what to look out for... Keep you posted everyone... baldylocks where's my hairs !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diston

Hi anyone else other than lee manual had the procedure done

----------


## joely

Me sir

----------


## Mrbarrybadger

Hey Lee looking good! just out of curiosity are you on anything such as fin or rogaine atm?

----------


## Diston

Hi joely - thank you for the reply, I'm really unsure with zeiring medical, although I have done my checks I am still unsure of starting the journey with this group. Not that it's zeiring I have the issues with, it's the hospital group in principle with the butcher branding as previously known, I have read elsewhere on another forum that Dr Krishan overall good but had two cases previously that was not to standard. Blending and patch missing - however I do allow for cases to be not that great as no one can have a perfect ratio. Joely you seem to have had a good exp, can you help me through this journey be relating to your personal experience, I would be really appreciative of pictures and your story... When did you have your procedure? Did you get the expectation you was expecting? Was FuT or FUe ? Which would you advise of the two given your experience? And how is your hair now ? I need to make decision tomorrow as time is ticking and really don't want to make any mistakes. Thanks Joely ...

----------


## Diston

Hi lee get in touch

----------


## Scraff

Hi There,

I had FUE in April 2014 with Dr Krishnan at Ziering in Bromsgrove, if you read earlier in the thread we've all posted pictures.

I did my research too and believe me I'm OCD when it comes to worrying but I have to admit at some point if it means a lot to you'll make a decision. The Internet can be a powerful tool both positively and negatively and no matter how hard you look you'll never be 100% satisfied with anything. I love my iPhone buy for some people will hate Apple. I chose a flawless hotel for my honeymoon in Vegas and found people on trip advisor complaining. 

So back to the HT I can hand on heart say Dr Krishnan is a great bloke and he treated me with the highest care and respect. I've recommended him to several people, having the HT is one of the best decisions I've ever made, but at the same time parting with the money and taking the risk of not knowing if it would be worth it was one of the hardest decisions! When it feels right you'll know.

----------


## Diston

Hi Scraf, thank you for your reply, you have really put me at ease, it felt right with zeiring from the beginning, and I'm guessing g the more I look the more I will find with any, Harley street and Farjo and crown are last on my list as contenders, once I have visited these, I will make my final decision, as I have visited them all lol. The private clinic where very rude especially the clinc manager Amy, I just smiled when I left as her shocking unprofessional manner just confirmed my doubts about them, they really ruined it for the doctor there. I think I will end up going to zeiring. I did notice there terms of business are still include the hospital group. ?!? Anyhow I will keep you posted and include pics myself. Thanks Scraf stay in touch mate

----------


## joely

> Hi joely - thank you for the reply, I'm really unsure with zeiring medical, although I have done my checks I am still unsure of starting the journey with this group. Not that it's zeiring I have the issues with, it's the hospital group in principle with the butcher branding as previously known, I have read elsewhere on another forum that Dr Krishan overall good but had two cases previously that was not to standard. Blending and patch missing - however I do allow for cases to be not that great as no one can have a perfect ratio. Joely you seem to have had a good exp, can you help me through this journey be relating to your personal experience, I would be really appreciative of pictures and your story... When did you have your procedure? Did you get the expectation you was expecting? Was FuT or FUe ? Which would you advise of the two given your experience? And how is your hair now ? I need to make decision tomorrow as time is ticking and really don't want to make any mistakes. Thanks Joely ...


 Hi dinston I had 2500 fue in April last year, the results were very good and for a time I was happy with it, now I must admit I wish I hadn't had it, but that's not ziering or Dr Krishnan, will explain more shortly! Dr Krishnan in my opinion us very talented and a good guy who for me certainly is very good at what he does! After six months I left the house without concealer and it was the best feeling ever! 

The reason I'm a bit upset about the whole thing is about 9 months after I started getting gentleman side effects from any kind of AA drug so now I'm looking the rest of my hair and because of the transplanted hair looks slightly odd and I'm back on concealer! 

Personally make sure you think really hard about if it's for you because I was happy to take propecia long term and if I had it be pleased now but things change! But the transplanted area looks good and you won't have any issues with Dr Krishnan! Only thing I found with ziering in general is the follow up wasn't brilliant

----------


## Scraff

Hi Joely,

Sorry to hear that. I was never brave enough to make the plunge for propecia. I've been on regaine for a few years now. I do know what you mean though in that my crown is getting thinner over time. My HT may prove to be a short term but the transplanted area I've got no concerns with at all.

Couldn't agree more on the follow up from Ziering. It's almost nonexistent to be honest.

----------


## Scraff

Diston I just noticed your from Brum. I am too. Location for me was a contributing factor (not the biggest by any means) but with bromsgrove being 20 minutes away it's extra comfort to know they are in reach if needed.

----------


## leemanuel

> Hi lee get in touch


 So sorry - I don't seem to get notifications of posts anymore.

I get your fears re the hospital group - my partner had gastric surgery with them shite - that said I know others who found them ok.

I don't regret a single thing about my surgery or the aftercare.

Just seen another post to me - yes I still take fin from united pharmacies.

----------


## starsalign

Hi guys, 

Really interesting thread. It's great to hear about everyones experience. I have a consultation at the Ziering office in Leeds at the end of this month. If I do decided to go through with it I will be travelling to Bromsgrove as I'm originally from Birmingham.

----------


## seem

> Leemauel, 
> 
> I went to Bromsgrove yesterday and had a consultation with Steve, I must have had the same experience as you, I found him very professional and informative offering advice one what would be best, I have had several consultations over the last six months with the big named clinics on these forums and I felt better after this than any of those, Dr Krishnan also came and spoke to me himself with his advice in what I imagine would have been his lunch break.
> 
> So today I have booked my procedure FUE for 3rd and 4th April and they have also given me the discount that was for having a procedure before the end of March, Very exited now and looking forward to seeing how you get on


 I found this because I am, or was, considering a FUE at Ziering so researching. However, I found Steve to be cold, disinterested, limp handshaked and keen on pushing medications I never want to take to the extent that I am thinking of travelling for my op. I think that because I wore creased combat trousers and speak with a strong accent he decided I was vermin and a timewaster.

Pity that I have a great law degree from a Russell League University and the cash for the op ready to go.

His commission loss.

----------


## leemanuel

> Hey Lee looking good! just out of curiosity are you on anything such as fin or rogaine atm?


 Hello. I still take fin and apply minoxidil foam daily.  Still say the HT was the best thing I ever did.

----------


## leemanuel

Here's a pic now  :Smile:  still over the moon.

----------


## leemanuel

Sorry - I don't seem to get the notifications when people post anymore

----------


## leemanuel

That's a shame to hear - I genuinely couldn't fault Steve Norris and would recommend him to anyone.  I didn't find him judgmental at all and believe me I'm as rough as nails

----------


## leemanuel

> I read this post completely concerning the difference of latest and previous technologies, it’s awesome article.


 Glad it's been helpful

----------


## dg12

Lee how long did it take to come through completely and when did you start to let it grow, had mine done 8 months ago , but keep cutting it as coming in patchy against existing hair. cheers

----------


## dean200180

Hi Lee,
I'm booked in to have the FUT procedure in a months time with Dr Ganesh Krishnan. I'm a little nervous about the scar and was wondering how yours has healed since you had it done? Also if you are still pleased with the results?
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dean.

----------


## leemanuel

Hello there

Im over the moon with everything still and the scar is only noticed if I point it out.   I have the back and sides on a grade 1.5 so pretty short.   I also used bio oil on the scar.

----------


## leemanuel

So 4 years on and heres my before and after.  After picture was about a week ago.

----------


## dean200180

Thanks so much for the reply Lee. You've put my mind at rest. All booked in so I hope I have as successful transplant as yourself. 
All the best,
Dean.

----------


## DEllis

> Thanks so much for the reply Lee. You've put my mind at rest. All booked in so I hope I have as successful transplant as yourself. 
> All the best,
> Dean.


 I found this as I'm booked in for FUT with Dr Krishnan in January(and getting understandably apprehensive). How are you getting on?

----------


## dean200180

Hi DEllis, 

Sorry for the late response. Whole experience has been positive so far. 

On the day of procedure I met straight away with Dr Krishnan and we discussed and mapped out the hair line. Then I went to the surgery room which was a little smaller than expected but was made to feel comfortable and given the TV remote to watch Netflix. They examined the back of my hair for the density of the follicles and then I was injected with the anesthetic to numb the area. Then Dr Krishnan cut the strip and sewed me back up. All over in about 15 minutes. His team went to work on the grafts while Dr Krishnan made the incisions.  
We then had a break for lunch which was a very dry ham sandwich which was brought to me in the surgery room. Probably the worst part of the day as I didn't have an appetite and was keen to get the procedure done.

After about 45 minutes his team of 3 people started inserting the grafts, each one asking another team member for 1's, 2's 3's and 4's. This was relating to the number of hairs per graft as they were working their way from front hairline backwards. I am thinning through the centre but they were only able to put a few in the spaces available as current hair follicles still existed and by putting new follicles there, they could damage the existing ones, thus having a negative effect.

Dr Krishnan was working on another patient in another room on the afternoon while his team were inserting the grafts. He came in 2 or 3 times to see how they were getting on.

At the end of the process Dr Krishnan came back in to see the final result and he seemed happy. I was a little unsure on the hair line as it appeared to be slightly less on the right side so Dr Krishnan made a few more incisions and inserted a few more grafts that were left over.
The whole process lasted from 7am until 5:30pm when I left. I had approx 2250 grafts.

I went back the following day for a hair wash. First 3 - 4 nights i slept upright in bed with a travel pillow. Swelling was pretty bad all over my face. I can't remember the time scale of the swelling but whatever there guidelines are for it, it was bang on. As soon as it peaked on the day they said it would, it started to go down and was more or less gone within 3 - 4 days. It was pretty bad though so expect this especially if you are having hairs put in across the hairline.

I used the solution spray provided every hour on the grafts and the scabs dried. I did notice a lot of dry skin flakes in my hair which was quite annoying. Once I could touch the grafts after 5 days and gently washed these out with shampoo.
I was off work for a week and wore a hat for the first week back.

The grafts all fell out after about 4 weeks. I am now 16 weeks post op. Grafts started appearing sparsely around 12 weeks and for the past 2 weeks it seems they have really kicked in. Still a long way to go and a lot still to show signs of growing but what is there is definitely a positive sign. I'm due to go back at 6 months for a follow up chat to see how I'm getting on. Not sure if they will contact me or I have to contact them. I've not been in touch since I contacted them about the dry skin which they said was normal.

All in all I'm glad I went to Zeiring. I took me 5 years to build up the courage to do it but I have no regrets. 

Best of luck with your procedure. Let us know how your experience goes.

Merry Christmas!

Dean.

----------


## DEllis

It turns out that I don't get notifications, so sorry for not replying sooner. 

Thank you for the detailed description, I really appreciate it. I'll report back on how I get on. 

Thanks, and Happy New Year! 

David

----------


## adam5189

DEllis how did your procedure go? i have just booked FUE 2500 graft with Dr Krishnan in April. Its took me a few years to get the confidence to go for this and a whole lot of research. Im really curious to hear about your experience and see how it all went?

----------


## DEllis

> DEllis how did your procedure go? i have just booked FUE 2500 graft with Dr Krishnan in April. Its took me a few years to get the confidence to go for this and a whole lot of research. Im really curious to hear about your experience and see how it all went?


 Hey, adam5189!  I was going to post a little further down the road, as its very early days, but I must say the experience so far has been pretty good. 

I had my FUT last Thursday 10th Jan, so as of writing this, its not even been a week - meaning I'm still very much in the early recovery period and still a bit sore on my donor area and my face is still a bit swollen. However, the day of the procedure went really well and I was made to feel very comfortable by Dr Krishnan and his team who really know their stuff.

To be honest, most of my experience mirrors that of Dean who detailed it brilliantly above (Thanks again Dean!) so I'm not sure I can add a whole lot more at this stage. I know you're going for FUE which is obviously a bit different, but I think you'll be in good hands. 

The worst parts for me were the injections (after that it was painless) and a lack of proper sleep the first night. Nothing so far has been really that bad though. 
As Dean said above, the swelling can be pretty severe, but its only temporary, and a small price to pay, I reckon! 

Hope your procedure goes well, and let us know here! 

Oh and make sure you get a travel pillow - its a godsend! 

David

----------


## Gower

> Hey, adam5189!  I was going to post a little further down the road, as its very early days, but I must say the experience so far has been pretty good. 
> 
> I had my FUT last Thursday 10th Jan, so as of writing this, its not even been a week - meaning I'm still very much in the early recovery period and still a bit sore on my donor area and my face is still a bit swollen. However, the day of the procedure went really well and I was made to feel very comfortable by Dr Krishnan and his team who really know their stuff.
> 
> To be honest, most of my experience mirrors that of Dean who detailed it brilliantly above (Thanks again Dean!) so I'm not sure I can add a whole lot more at this stage. I know you're going for FUE which is obviously a bit different, but I think you'll be in good hands. 
> 
> The worst parts for me were the injections (after that it was painless) and a lack of proper sleep the first night. Nothing so far has been really that bad though. 
> As Dean said above, the swelling can be pretty severe, but its only temporary, and a small price to pay, I reckon! 
> 
> ...


 Ive also just had a hair transplant with Dr Krishnan the day after you funnily enough on the 11th! Had 2,000 grafts using FUE put into my crown. Overall experience was great. Only painful part was the anaesthetic injections but after that you dont really feel anything. Havent noticed any swelling, not sure if it because I only had grafts in my crown and not my hairline. Now its just playing the waiting game! Also, like David said, a travel pillow comes in very handy

----------


## adam5189

Cheers fellas, your responses are much appreciate puts my mind at ease. i hope you both get the results you hoped for! If either of you have any photos you dont mind sharing please feel free to contact me on a.gardner89@icloud.com

----------


## leemanuel

Hello all - Im looking at PRP....

Thought Id come back here first, but may start a separate thread (what would you recommend)?

Im kinda 6 years down the line from my FUT with Dr Krishnan at Ziering and have absolutely no regrets... that said Im also 6 years older and have noticed my crown (whilst strategically covered with the way i brush my hair) is sparse and my hair line is thinking additionally as my job has changed, Im now more conscious of the FUT scare at the back of my head.

Im taking the steps of a PRP course and wanted to know if your would be interested in me documenting the journey?   Happy to share the real process, unfiltered pictures etc.  If that would help?    Im very conscious that when i joined the forum 8 years ago... we had limited real world information on UK surgeons and this thread seems to have helped some of you.

Let me know your thoughts.

----------


## DEllis

Id be really interested in it. Ive been thinking about a second procedure specifically for my crown, as Dr Krishnan suggested that the focus should be on the hair line when I had my transplant. I know absolutely nothing about prp.

----------


## RinzlerAM

Hi Leemanual. Just to let you know I've been reading your thread on Dr Krishnan, and it appears it's the only major thread of discussion (on the Internet) I can find on his work. Thank you so much for documenting your journey from as far back as 2012, and also thank you for coming back on here yesterday, it's nice to know the thread is still alive after 8 years. Your commitment to the cause is greatly appreciated.

Regarding the PRP, I think it's a great idea to document it. I'd like to see how it progresses for you!

I also have some questions if I may:
1) Did you place all of your 2750 grafts for the frontal hairline 1/3 with Dr Krishnan?
2) If so, did you feel his graft number recommendation of 2250 frontal and 500 Crown was too conservative?
3) I recently had a consultation with Dr Krishnan at the Hillside Hair Clinic in Nottingham (where it seems he moved to from Zeiring?) and he suggested 2000 grafts for my frontal 1/3. I've contacted around 50 of the world's top doctors and the general consensus has been 2000 to 4000 for the frontal third. He wasn't happy when I suggested increasing the graft number to 2500, which is fair because he said I didn't need it.
4) What did Dr Krishnan say your max number of donor grafts available were before you had the surgery? 
5) Can you let us know how you chose Dr. Krishnan, over other doctors, such as Dr. Lupanzula, Dr. Erdogan etc.?
6) Do you feel the hairline design made by Dr. Krishnan has that artistic edge? I know this is subjective, but essentially I mean, do you like the design, can you style it well, do the hairs follow the natural angles of the surrounding hair?

As I mentioned, I really appreciate how far this thread spans on your case and his work. Some people have said they've been a patient of his, however not with many before/after pictures. In fact, unfortunately, I have desperately struggled to find more than a handful of high-definition, in-focus before/after pictures of his work (not just under a clinic brand). I know he is a very qualified and very capable surgeon. My concern is that we only get one shot at this. So I'm torn on picking between Dr. Lupanzula (who thrives on transparency of his work online) and Dr. Krishnan.

Apologies if I've said anything out of place, I'm not 100percent on the rules of posting on here, but most of the above is anecdotal and I have met with Dr. Krishnan.

Thank you again for taking the time to respond to this, looking forward to hearing from others!

FYI, I'm 31yo, male, NW4-ish, thin straight hair type.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi there

Honestly i was in your position - such little info out there and all of the after photos on line are well positioned and not raw and honest.

I chose Ziering to start with as i did some research and was then comfy with Steve who was the sales rep guy.   for me Dr Krishnan had decent on line comments (but nothing detailed). But when i met with him again i was impressed by his honesty:

1, he spoke to me about my concern areas (crown and hairline for me) and was honest about what i could expect for my budget.
2, he was the one who suggested more at the hairline, but was keen to keep an age appropriate hairline lol and a smaller number at the crown
3, I dont recall the actual numbers but do recall Dr Krishnan saying he had harvested what he expected so guessing thats the 2750

But yes the hairline being natural really was one of his main focus areas - i was very much just pack them in please. But he was very realistic and now as Im in my 40s its really something that i look back on and appreciate his honesty and guidance on.

Here is the hairline now.

Hope that helps - Im going for my first PRP on the 12 April (first date we re open again in the UK). So will start a post in the PRP section and again will be a very honest thread.

----------


## leemanuel

Hi all - Ive now started my PRP journey on the following thread.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...168#post284168

----------


## leemanuel

Pro session 1 completed, Ive posted some images in the prp thread
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...168#post284168

----------

